# Beadle’s first cycle training journal.



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

First pin today.
Was going for Monday but started today for practical reasons.
Will be pinning Dimension test cypionate 200mgs tues/fri.
Running alongside it pre mixed HCG at 500 tues/fri.

Initially was a bit scared to go through with it.
Done now and actually felt nothing.

25g 1inch orange pin for Test cyp
0.5 ml 1/2 inch Slin pin for HCG

Was anticipating a painful injection after all the info I read here.
It was painless (unless I messed it up somehow?)
Hopefully I’ll be able to walk tomorrow.

3k run fasted at 6am
No gym training today.

Push session first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

I shall have a nosy as you progress. 

IMO ignore any dimensions bashing, I used it for my first cycle upon my return and did great on it.

Nothing wrong with a painless jab. First time in each site is gonna be a bit shitty but that's just a virgin site, going forward should be far less unpleasant


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Was going for Monday but started today for practical reasons.


Because you couldn’t wait until Monday to get started more like lad. We’ve all been there. Not heard of Dimensions in a while. Meant to have been decent stuff though. I had to get my mate to pin me my first time. Realised it was no big deal immediately afterwards and did my own ever since. Might be a bit of pain tomorrow but can’t imagine it being anything major. Best of luck with it anyway lad, I’ll keep an eye on it.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Be following 👍


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

No need for a specially adapted syringe then, you having a small hand n’all that? 😆


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome to members Journals and following mate.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> Welcome to members Journals and following mate.


Cheers @Brian Multigym


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

What are your current goals @Jeremybeadleshand ?
Just to get jacked AF or someting else?
Nice to see you also have some cardio routine going on!
#HELF


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

01.10.22
weight 88.8kg as of today.

PPL TRAINING FORMAT

Push session 1

Warm up 5 mins on stationary bike

Bb bench 
75kg 9 9 13

Bb ohp
45kg 8 8 7

Bench supported db lat raise 
7.5kg 18 16 17

Dip assisted -10kg bw
9 10 9

Cable Tri extension
30kg 13 13 12

Cardio 
15mins on stationary bike

Very sore today from previous legs session Thursday.

Seemed extremely weak even though starting all lifts at 20% or so less than normal (to allow for smoother progression)
Felt like I could not straighten arms properly on the compounds.
Less reps than normal with less weight?


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

felladrol said:


> What are your current goals @Jeremybeadleshand ?
> Just to get jacked AF or someting else?
> Nice to see you also have some cardio routine going on!
> #HELF


Will be doing weights as usual and cardio as usual. 
I don’t change much in my workouts bar the odd exercise and the amount of reps or weight.
I just chip away at it. Slowly but surely.
Whatever I gain and manage to keep will be a plus


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> 01.10.22
> weight 88.8kg as of today.
> 
> PPL TRAINING FORMAT
> ...


I don’t get the starting at 20% less weight thing. It might give the illusion of progression but you’re not actually progressing until you’ve exceeded your previous PRs. Seems like a waste of sessions.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Bb bench
> 75kg 9 9 13


Apologies if its a stupid question. Did you get through 2 sets of 75kg for 9 reps and then do 13 reps on the same weight for the 3rd and last set?


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Apologies if its a stupid question. Did you get through 2 sets of 75kg for 9 reps and then do 13 reps on the same weight for the 3rd and last set?


Yes.
My wife rang me during my rest which bought me another 30 seconds. So more reps on the final set.
To be clear. 
I’ve only posted my working sets.
No rehab work, no warm up sets and no end of session stretching will be noted down.
👍🏻


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice bud. 

Good luck 👊


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

02.10.22
Session 2 pull

(Straight from 12hour shift at work)

deadlift
150kg 7
155kg 6 5 6 

Chin up
8 7 7 5 

Superset
A. Bench supported Y raise
7.5kg 16 16 17 15
B. Bench supported reverse fly
7.5kg 18 19 17 17

w/g Lat pull down
75kg 8 7 6

H-s Seated iso row
80kg 15
100kg 11 11 10

alternating db curl
17.5kg 6 6 7

cardio
Stationary bike
15mins
increasing resistance ev. 2.5 minutes.

still weaker today (maybe because of no sleep)
Working sets included only.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Yes.
> My wife rang me during my rest which bought me another 30 seconds. So more reps on the final set.
> To be clear.
> I’ve only posted my working sets.
> ...


If my wife interrupts my training then I would show her the divorce papers... Just saying


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> If my wife interrupts my training then I would show her the divorce papers... Just saying


To be fair to her it was actually in my benefit to pick up.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> To be fair to her it was actually in my benefit to pick up.


Oh aye get you, you sexy thing


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Also for a reference point.
Relaxed Measurements taken today.

Neck 16.25”
Shoulders 52.5”
Chest 44 “(tad under)
Waist 33.5 (tad over)
Hip 42” (tad under)
Upper arm 14.5”
Forearm 13”
Thigh 24.75”
Calf 16”


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Also for a reference point.
> Relaxed Measurements taken today.
> 
> Neck 16.25”
> ...


Shoulders, waist, hips?


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Shoulders, waist, hips?


Forgot to do shoulders.
Will do it when I can and edit
Waist and hips are in there?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

What's your calorie intake mate . Do you have a set food plan


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> What's your calorie intake mate . Do you have a set food plan


Well. 
7-10 days ago I was in deficit at 2200
Upped yesterday to 2500 (still under maintenance) (maintenance is around 2750)
Going to build back up to good surplus by mid week based on weight gain/mirror/feel.
For starters I’m starving every 3 hours but
I don’t want to just jump from 2500 and go to 3300.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> What's your calorie intake mate . Do you have a set food plan


With regards to set food plan,
I do eat varied food each day.
I know its easier to eat the same everyday as you know what’s going in.
I’m not bad at keeping it flexible yet still getting what I need.
You know what it’s like though when you’ve eaten certain meals for years, you know exactly what is in them.
It’s easy to keep on top of it for the most part.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Well.
> 7-10 days ago I was in deficit at 2200
> Upped yesterday to 2500 (still under maintenance) (maintenance is around 2750)
> Going to build back up to good surplus by mid week based on weight gain/mirror/feel.
> ...



Slowly always better mate 100 percent . Not wise to wack all the calories up . I usually wait till thing stall lift wise then up the calories. Always worked for me.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> With regards to set food plan,
> I do eat varied food each day.
> I know its easier to eat the same everyday as you know what’s going in.
> I’m not bad at keeping it flexible yet still getting what I need.
> ...


Just got to do what works for you bud . I only eat same foods as it keeps me on track. At the end of the day need to enjoy foods we eat they don't have to be boring at all . Mine isn't , make all my own sauces and stuff and all taste good regardless the amount of years I have been eating it 😂🤣

If variety works best for you then I would personally stick to that .


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Just got to do what works for you bud . I only eat same foods as it keeps me on track. At the end of the day need to enjoy foods we eat they don't have to be boring at all . Mine isn't , make all my own sauces and stuff and all taste good regardless the amount of years I have been eating it 😂🤣
> 
> If variety works best for you then I would personally stick to that .


For a chap who eats 28 whole chickens a day it’s a good job you can concoct sauces and food potions because that’s some fuvking eating my man 😆
I have a little variety of dinners that I make. 
it’s when my wife makes dinners it ****s my calories.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Forgot to do shoulders.
> Will do it when I can and edit
> Waist and hips are in there?


Sorry mate I'm old, didn't have my spectacles on 🤓


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> For a chap who eats 28 whole chickens a day it’s a good job you can concoct sauces and food potions because that’s some fuvking eating my man 😆
> I have a little variety of decent dinners that I make.
> it’s when my wife makes dinners it ****s my calories as she makes whatever she feels like.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Judging by your measurements you should already have quite a good frame, you are not a small guy.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> For a chap who eats 28 whole chickens a day it’s a good job you can concoct sauces and food potions because that’s some fuvking eating my man 😆
> I have a little variety of dinners that I make.
> it’s when my wife makes dinners it ****s my calories.


Yeah to be honest , I was I could eat less and still grow . I have to diet on 3000 calories. That's me starving and can't wait till my next meal it's beyond fun . Now currently eating 5000 and thats not me full no meals are a struggle. Suppose cardio helps keep appetite up as well. It's a pain but I love training and I don't believe in doing things half assed so will keep it up .all or nothing kind of guy I suppose 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Judging by your measurements you should already have quite a good frame, you are not a small guy.


Cheers @train2win although I’m not exactly a big bloke either..I’m hoping to put more meat on the weak spots.
Highly likely though that all that’ll end up happening is glutes and quads will get bigger and forearms getting bigger.
Chest has always been on the smaller flatter side.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Cheers @train2win although I’m not exactly a big bloke either..I’m hoping to put more meat on the weak spots.
> Highly likely though that all that’ll end up happening is glutes and quads will get bigger and forearms getting bigger.
> Chest has always been on the smaller flatter side.


How tall are you?


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

train2win said:


> How tall are you?


I’m 181.5cm mate. 👍🏻


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> I’m 181.5cm mate. 👍🏻


Ah that makes sense then dude, I thought you were a bit shorter which is why I thought you would look bigger. The taller you are, the bigger your measurements need to be compared to a shorter guy. 

Still, yours aren't bad at all. Waist to chest is good.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

train2win said:


> Ah that makes sense then dude, I thought you were a bit shorter which is why I thought you would look bigger. The taller you are, the bigger your measurements need to be compared to a shorter guy.
> 
> Still, yours aren't bad at all. Waist to chest is good.


have you seen Jordan peters at hes biggest at 5'6 308lbs? . Looked ridiculous


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> have you seen Jordan peters at hes biggest at 5'6 308lbs? . Looked ridiculous


Yeah, I've never rated his look. I remember one of his videos where he was describing a first cycle and he sounded so out of breath just sitting down at a table and talking. I remember thinking this guy is about to have a heart attack any moment now.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

train2win said:


> Yeah, I've never rated his look. I remember one of his videos where he was describing a first cycle and he sounded so out of breath just sitting down at a table and talking. I remember thinking this guy is about to have a heart attack any moment now.


yeah to big Man walking time bomb at that weight , I saw the video also .did not sound healthy at all. Very knowledgeable guy though . He was a member on here some years ago .


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> yeah to big Man walking time bomb at that weight , I saw the video also .did not sound healthy at all. Very knowledgeable guy though . He was a member on here some years ago .


Was he knowledgeable on PEDs or training in general?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

gymaddict1986 said:


> yeah to big Man walking time bomb at that weight , I saw the video also .did not sound healthy at all. Very knowledgeable guy though . He was a member on here some years ago .


He looked like he was on death's door at his heaviest. He's downsized a lot recently and is doing more cardio and a bit of BJJ. Looks completely different in the face already. It's taken years off him. Good information in this video series too actually.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

train2win said:


> Was he knowledgeable on PEDs or training in general?


both .


DLTBB said:


> He looked like he was on death's door at his heaviest. He's downsized a lot recently and is doing more cardio and a bit of BJJ. Looks completely different in the face already. It's taken years off him. Good information in this video series too actually.


yeah no doubt taken years off him . I follow him on insta . Looks much more healthy and fitter . Still very strong though . I will take a look at the video


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

gymaddict1986 said:


> both .
> 
> 
> yeah no doubt taken years off him . I follow him on insta . Looks much more healthy and fitter . Still very strong though . I will take a look at the video


He announced this week he'll be putting a series of 50-60 videos on YouTube free for everybody to access covering everything from training, PEDs, nutrition etc. A lot of it will be stuff you already know but I reckon there will be a few good nuggets of information in there.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> He looked like he was on death's door at his heaviest. He's downsized a lot recently and is doing more cardio and a bit of BJJ. Looks completely different in the face already. It's taken years off him. Good information in this video series too actually.


He still sounds like he's out of breath but no doubt he's on top of that now, and he does look like he's in his 50s in the face.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

train2win said:


> He still sounds like he's out of breath but no doubt he's on top of that now, and he does look like he's in his 50s in the face.


Think he still wants to lose a lot more weight, compare that to here though, must've lost a lot already.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

DLTBB said:


> He announced this week he'll be putting a series of 50-60 videos on YouTube free for everybody to access covering everything from training, PEDs, nutrition etc. A lot of it will be stuff you already know but I reckon there will be a few good nuggets of information in there.


absolutely ,anything by jp is worth watching in my opinion. wonder how long that will last though until new vids only available on he's pay site . Clever way to build a following . Did the same with he's original YouTube channel


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Think he still wants to lose a lot more weight, compare that to here though, must've lost a lot already.


Impressive size to build up to, can imagine the training, force feeding, and drugs needed for that are immense.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

train2win said:


> Impressive size to build up to, can imagine the training, force feeding, and drugs needed for that are immense.


Definitely. He's ridiculously strong and a lot of pros who have trained with him have said he trains harder than anybody they've ever trained with before.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

03.10.22

session 3. Lower/legs
(Session cut short slightly due to picking up my nephew)

1- bb back squat
100kg 11 - 12 - 12
120kg 8/9 ? Miscounted

2- standing calf raise
60kg 12
70kg 12 11
80kg 9

3- lying ham curl
60kg 13
70kg 7 9 8

horizontal hack squat (heels together)
Normal standing hack squat in use)
100kg 8 9 9

missed out on donkey calf raise and quad extension. 

Back squat weight is purposely kept low as back issues are ok at the minute and I want to avoid making it bad again.
I aim for reps nowadays and rarely go beyond 130/140.
Breathing not good either, felt like I was breathing through a straw during each set.
Possibly the gear?


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

5.10.2022

Session 4 push

Bench
60kg 21
80kg 10
85kg 8 - 7 - 7
100kg 1 (tried this weight purely to see how it felt on left acromion, felt pretty good maybe 4 in the tank, will do a double next session just to see if it wasn’t just luck)

Ohp machine
20kg 15
35kg 10 - 11 - 11
(Strange machine, only feels like 15kg up to 30kg then after that feels like 50kg regardless what plate is selected)

Db lateral raise
10kg 20 19 18 16

Tricep extension
21kg 20 18 11

Assisted dip -20kg
12 10 10

cardio
(Moderate intensity)
Bike 15 mins going up in resistance every 2.5min.

Felt solid and strong today, the pumps I’m getting are excellent.
The flu type feeling I got on the first two jabs have gone.
Shoulder seems to be handling the increased volume fairly well.
weighing around 93kg.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

7.10.2022

session 5 pull

deadlift (conventional d-overhand)
120kg 12
150kg 8
165kg 6 5 5

pull up (body weight 94kg)
7 6 5 5

seated CG cable low row (leaning forward emphasise on lats)
50kg 16
60kg 13
70kg 11 12 11

lat pull down with ‘w’ attachment
55kg 15
60kg 13 13 12

DB Y Raise on bench
5kg 17 15 12

DB wide shrug on bench 
10kg 20 19 16

DB curl
15kg 14 11 9


feeling good great trap and lat pump.
Deads were good, perhaps could have done another set, but not wanting to take liberties while things are going well.
some different exercise to usual due to weights and benches being in use.
So slightly different weights/exercises to usual.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> …picking up my nephew


_For reps?_


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

08.10.2022

session 6 legs


Stationary Bike 
10min 

BB back squat 
60kg 12
90kg 10
110kg 10- 10 - 10- 9? (Got interrupted)

45degree Leg press
120kg 15
200kg 9
250kg 5 6 7 

Standing calf raise machine
55kg 17
65kg 12
75kg 11 10 10

Quad extension
53kg 18 15 (killing time waiting for ham curl)

Lying Ham curl
55kg 11
75kg 7 6 5

cardio
Moderate intensity 
Stationary bike 20mins
Increase resistance every 5 mins.

Felt strong and stable during back squats.
Overall good session happy so far.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

10.10.2022
Session 7 push 
(Bodyweight hasn’t budged in a few days)

(run down/sick)

BB Bench press
70kg 11
80kg 8
87.5kg 8 8 7
100kg 3

Standing BB OHP
35kg 13
45kg 10 9 8

assisted dip - 15kg
11 10 11

Seated DB lateral raise
12.5kg 17 14 14

hammer strength horizontal bench press
(Finisher)
50kg 16 + 9 rest-pause reps.

No cardio today.

strength ok.
Bit more weight than last session.
Less volume due to feeling under the weather and less than 3 hours Kip.
Will try and get a good night in to make up for lost zeds.
Happy to just get in and get it out of the way today.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

13.10.22

Session 8 pull

2 days rest (one to get over illness/flu and ultrasound and funeral yesterday)

Chins (bodyweight 94kg)
8 - 7 - 6 - 5

Deadlift
70kg 10
120kg 8
167.5kg 5 - 5 - 5 (add set next pull session before upping weight)

H/s seated iso row
80kg 17
120kg 11 - 13 - 12

Superset 1
Bench supported db Reverse flys
15kg 17 - 14 - 13
Bench supported db Y raise
6kg 15 - 16 - 16

superset 2
Bench supported incline db shrug
15kg 16 - 17 - 15
Alternating db curl
17.5kg 10 - 7 - 5

db hammer curl
10kg 20- 11 - 10
(Tendinitis started to kick in on last 2 sets)

Lifts felt good but not feeling 100% yet.
Tendinitis is bearable but distracting/ annoying.
Need to concentrate on increasing the rep range on current lifts before upping weight again.
Y raises ive dropped the weight down from 7.5kg as I’m getting much better contractions and less pain on ACJ.

scan yesterday showed considerable thickening of tendons moderate to severe inflammation and slight damage to suprasinatus(L)
Early onset osteoarthritis among other west and tear issues.
Right shoulder checked for reference to left with other issues noted.
Previous injury damage still present in RHS.
Recommended to avoid excessive high volume work involving the shoulder(s)


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

15.10.22

session 9 - Legs

Bike 10 mins

bb back squat
60kg 14
100kg 11
120kg 9 8 9 6

standing calf raise
65kg 11
75kg 13 11 11
90kg 7

Lying ham curl
50kg 11
75kg 9 9 8 8

hack squat (vertical)
50kg 13 14 12 12

bike
10 mins
30sec slow 30sec fast - moderate resistance setting

Felt good doing squats even though still Ill and completely blocked up.
Having a day between gave my lower back enough rest to feel more solid during back squat sets.
maybe I’ll add one more working set to squats if I can’t keep increasing the weight.
If I do increase it anymore I very much doubt I’ll go over 130kg but will go for more volume.
Pretty bad quad cramp but all good either way.
Excellent quad pumps today.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

16.10.22
Body Weight approx 94.9kg
Will dial calories down 200 as I feel/look like I’ve gained some fat this week.

session 10
*Push*
Barbell bench press 
60kg 12
80kg 7
87.5kg 9 - 8 - 7 - 9

stand-in ohp machine
20kg 14 (feels closer to 35kg)
35kg 10 - 9 - 9 - 10 (feels closer to 45/50kg)

Standing Dumbbell lateral raise
15kg 13 - 13 - 12 - 13

Close grip bench press
(hands Roughly 12” apart)
50kg 14
60kg 10
65kg 8 - 7

Assisted dip (should have done dip first but machine in use)
-10kg 11 - 10 - 8

cut session short by 1 exercise and 20mins intended cardio as getting the hurry up of the wife!
Will go for a brisk walk later if poss which will be better than sitting on my ring piece.

strength is going up steadily but only limiting factor is shoulder.
pumps are very good.
It’s motivating to see yourself blown up even though I’m moving extremely modest poundage’s. 
Shoulders looking a bit fuller also.
Arms are definitely bigger.
Had a quick measure up before gym.
First time I’ve taken any measurements on cycle.
Arms are up about 3/4 inch and chest is up about 3 inches.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well done!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Jesus man. Your shoulders are hella wide. 52.5 is huge. I think the average man is 45-46.

How long have you been on the training grind before this cycle?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

This is why I said to give your cycle a chance. Enhanced is a entirely different ball game to natty training, knew you would see results . Glad it's working well . Keep it up 👍


----------



## KG8 (9 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> 16.10.22
> Body Weight approx 94.9kg
> Will dial calories down 200 as I feel/look like I’ve gained some fat this week.
> 
> ...


Nice one.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

What’s your plan for after the cycle? PCT or Cruising?


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Muskopia said:


> Jesus man. Your shoulders are hella wide. 52.5 is huge. I think the average man is 45-46.
> 
> How long have you been on the training grind before this cycle?


I wasn’t aware it was even a thing. I’ll measure again to double check…it’s all the way around the shoulders/chest/back correct?

boxing from the age of 10 and when finished boxing focused on strength training.
So maybe 4/5 years of training for muscle gain/development.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> This is why I said to give your cycle a chance. Enhanced is a entirely different ball game to natty training, knew you would see results . Glad it's working well . Keep it up 👍


Thanks mate.

I’m sure the weight gained so far must be just glycogen and water as when I started I was not taking in much carbs but now I’m having around 350-400ish a day?
Tis mad when you’re totally accustomed to training natural and all of a sudden your pumps are skin splitting.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> What’s your plan for after the cycle? PCT or Cruising?


My plan currently is to PCT. Then leave it be.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> I wasn’t aware it was even a thing. I’ll measure again to double check…it’s all the way around the shoulders/chest/back correct?
> 
> boxing from the age of 10 and when finished boxing focused on strength training.
> So maybe 4/5 years of training for muscle gain/development.


Yeah. Around outermost part of delts.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I’m sure the weight gained so far must be just glycogen and water as when I started I was not taking in much carbs but now I’m having around 350-400ish a day?
> Tis mad when you’re totally accustomed to training natural and all of a sudden your pumps are skin splitting.


You are going to get some water yes, to be expected . But you will no doubt see some lean muscle mass being your first cycle . No other cycles are like your first in my opinion. Shame that so many people waste it . But you on the right track.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Muskopia said:


> Yeah. Around outermost part of delts.


Ok then I’m doing it right. 👍🏻


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> You are going to get some water yes, to be expected . But you will no doubt see some lean muscle mass being your first cycle . No other cycles are like your first in my opinion. Shame that so many people waste it . But you on the right track.


I hope so as I’m doing all the necessary things, I’ve been this weight before though but perhaps not this lean (last time around this weight approximately 3% more bf) These measurements aren’t new to my body so could be why they’ve come along quickly.
The difference this time around of course is the arms and shoulders.
Legs are the smallest they’ve been in recent time but they are also the leanest they’ve been which suggests some recomp happening I suppose.
So far I’m happy either way.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

18.10.22
Bodyweight 95.1kg 
session 11 
*PULL* 
chins 
8 - 7 - 6 - 5 - 4 (nearly 5)

Deadlift 
60kg 10
100kg 9
140kg 5
167.5kg 5 - 5 - 5 - 6

seated low row W attachment
65kg 12
75kg 10 - 11 - 9 
50kg 18 (finisher set)
(Wouldn’t normally do this but gym was banged out so little choice for equipment so rather than wanking about I just did what was available)

superset
Standing Dumbbell shrug (wide pull elbows out)
12.5kg 17- 19 - 19
Standing dumbbell curl (holding dbs in fingers) 
12.5kg 12 - 11 - 11

all benches in use and I wasn’t prepared to wait around. Few People like to work-in in my gym so I just do what I can get to.

strength good.
Deads good. 
surprised that I’m pulling over 160 without disc issues kicking in if I’m honest, there’s been no feeling of instability which I’m over the moon about.
I’m nowhere near old numbers but my body isn’t what it was 4 years ago, if I can manage to get sets over 200 as before injury I’ll be made up.
Chins are a struggle as always, left shoulder always feels a tad off/loose but I’m not uncomfortable or in pain thankfully.
No cardio again.
Will stretch in the eve after din dins and try and jump on the stationary bike or do a few burpees.
See what happens.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Tried to post a deadlift video of 3rd set but can’t do it.
If anyone knows how chime in.
Cheers


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Tried to post a deadlift video of 3rd set but can’t do it.
> If anyone knows how chime in.
> Cheers


Upload to YouTube , make it private and post the link then nobody can see apart from the people with the link . Easiest way I had found


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

19.10.22

session 12
bodyweight 94.9kg

Incline walk
10mins 6.5kph

Legs

Barbell back squat
60kg 12
90kg 12
110kg 10
130kg 7 - 7 - 8

barbell Romanians
65kg 12 - 12 - 13 - 11

Dumbbell Walking lunge
12.5kg 12 12 12

standing calf raise machine
60kg 12
80kg 10 - 9 - 9 - 5

Cardio
Bike 20mins
-Increments every 5 mins
10mins Vigorous effort (estimated h-r 170+)


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

21.10.22

session 13

*push* 

barbell bench press
60kg 12
80kg 8
90kg 5
92.5kg 10 - 8 - 7 

Barbell overhead press
30kg 12 
50kg 8 - 7 - 7 - 7

dumbbell lateral raise
12.5kg 16
17.5kg 9 - 10 - 11

dip assisted (bodyweight 94.9kg)
-5kg
11 - 10 - 8

seated chest press (neutral grip (tricep emphasis)
53kg 15- 13 - 12

enjoyed the session.
strength seems to have jumped a fair bit.
shoulder started to cause me a bit of pain so I cut the session short.
Trapped nerve in my mid/lower trap behind shoulder blade when turning my head - a bit annoying, probably where I’ve been training neck more intensely.
Brother came into the gym as I was finishing up, he hasn’t seen me in just under 2 weeks - he noticed some physical changes so that’s a plus.
Wife’s tested for covid as well.
Said she felt shite the last few days.
I’m not still over whatever I had.
I did a test again too and it weren’t that supposedly.
hopefully (slim chance) I’ll dodge it.
Could really do with getting some better sleep too, baby’s extra difficult, she should be improving by this stage but doesn’t seem so.
Jab last night was a bit messy. 
I forgot to try the z track method which annoyed me, I used a long green instead and bled like a MF.
No oil leakage though?


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

23.10.22
Session 14
Bw 95.9kg

*pull *

chin up
9 - 8 - 6 - 5 - 4

deadlift
60kg 10
100kg 8
140kg 5
170kg 6 - 6 - 6

Seated iso row
80kg 16
130kg 9 - 8 - 9

superset 1
Bench supported dumbbell shrug
20kg 18 - 17 - 19
Bench supported dumbbell y raise
8kg 12 - 11 - 13

superset 2
Bench supported dumbbell reverse fly
12.5kg 13
Seated incline dumbbell curl
12.5kg 8 - 8 - 7

zottman curl
8kg 21

cardio
Incline slow jog 10mins
Incline setting 8.5
Speed 8.2kph

Overall strength good, shoulder still sore. 
slacking off badly on cardio but I’m blaming the wife being constantly on me about struggling indoors not being well trying to get me home todo her job on top of mine!


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

No weights yesterday.
Managed to get to the gym 40 mins before closing, not enough time for the scheduled leg session, so just did some well needed cardio.

treadmill run

12 mins
3.5 incline
11.5 KPH

Bike
6 mins 
Fixed resistance


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Is it not a 24 hour gym mate? The one I normally go to is 24 hour and you get a key. Might be worth mentioning this to the owner of your gym. The owner of my gym just changed the lock on the UPVC door to one where the key for it can not be copied. Simple as that and the owner could be making more money, as I am charged for the key and for the use of electricity (£70 a year) on top of normal gym use charges.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> Is it not a 24 hour gym mate? The one I normally go to is 24 hour and you get a key. Might be worth mentioning this to the owner of your gym. The owner of my gym just changed the lock on the UPVC door to one where the key for it can not be copied. Simple as that and the owner could be making more money, as I am charged for the key and for the use of electricity (lights etc) on top of normal gym use charges.


it’d be handy mate.
Current hours are
Mon-fri 6am - 10pm
Sat-sun 8am-5pm
It’s a good gym as it has good range of equipment but the people are unpleasant and there’s been a few nasty things happen in there.
Fortunately I wasn’t in there when the riot went on.
Based on that alone I can’t imagine them wanting it open overnight unmanned.
It’s a very small chain bodybuilding gym.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> It’s a good gym as it has good range of equipment but the people are unpleasant and there’s been a few nasty things happen in there.
> Fortunately I wasn’t in there when the riot went on.


Can't believe that. Never been any trouble in any gym I have been in. There's normally a Camaraderie atmosphere not riots. I agree, I can't see them making it 24 hour unfortunately.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> Can't believe that. Never been any trouble in any gym I have been in. There's normally a Camaraderie atmosphere not riots. I agree, I can't see them making it 24 hour unfortunately.


There’s a handful of the usuals you see and some talk to one another but there’s an aggressive vibe.
The YouTube video I see people getting bashed over the head with EZ curl bars and dumbbells flying across the gym.
When I’ve been in there I’ve Seen a few rows take place over kit but that’s it.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

25.10.22

session 15

legs
Bw 97.7kg

Barbell back squat 3.5min rests 
60kg 10
100kg 10
120kg 8
135kg 7 - 7 - 7

(will add a working set before going up as I want to see how my back feels under more volume)

horizontal hack squat machine
110kg 14 - 15 - 15 - 16

standing calf raise
60kg 13
80kg 10 - 10 - 9 - 8

seated ham curl (never used before)
60kg 17 - 13
75kg 11

hanging leg raise
7 - 8 
Cut short as shoulder wasn’t not liking it one bit.
Will replace with decline crunch’s or plank next session.

good session, gym very busy.
Happy with strength, body weight’s jumped and I feel fatter/watery? 
Moderately bloated after each meal even though calories are hardly any different.
Feeling strong as an ox throughout most moves.
Back squat felt really good considering past issues.
I’ve not done 175kg for a _good_ few years, after today, I’m feeling like I could smash my old numbers no problem at this rate but I’m also desperate to not get above my station and smash myself up. 
blowing your back out isn’t something you can sense coming it just happens and that’s it,
I really don’t want that so I may stop at 140kg and aim for getting 3-4 sets of 10-12.
Need to also concentrate on keeping up with the cardio, it feels like the wife’s begrudging every minute I’m spending in the gym at the minute.


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> There’s a handful of the usuals you see and some talk to one another but there’s an aggressive vibe.
> The YouTube video I see people getting bashed over the head with EZ curl bars and* dumbbells flying across the gym*.
> When I’ve been in there I’ve Seen a few rows take place over kit but that’s it.


It hurts boy, and leaves a right scar.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> 25.10.22
> 
> it feels like the wife’s begrudging every minute I’m spending in the gym at the minute.


Can you not get your wife to join the gym or get into some training, may help.


----------



## KG8 (9 mo ago)

"You already give 8-10 hours a day to your boss and to your work. To boredom and to people and organizations that couldn’t care less about you. Then your family and friends get the rest of your time. What about you? Do you really think so little of yourself that you can’t sacrifice an hour or two, 3-4 days a week, for yourself? This “me” time isn’t spent shopping, watching TV or getting on the internet. You’re spending it reinvesting in your body, building strength, and building character. Kicking ass and training consistently – and with some balance – will do wonders for both your body and your mind." - Jim Wendler


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> it feels like the wife’s begrudging every minute I’m spending in the gym at the minute.


Just to add to this, I went through this myself when married.

She loved the changes it brought to my body, but would nag me to death over spending a few hours a week in the gym. And have a pop about eating different things, and sometimes at different times to each other.

It would get to the point that I would just give up in the end, and go back to being a fat slob to keep her happy.

Personally I wouldn't go through that again now, but I would suggest sorting something out with your wife as you will resent it if you give in to her insistence.

As the saying goes - Men marry women with the hope they will never change. Women marry men with the hope they will change.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> Can you not get your wife to join the gym or get into some training, may help.


Oh boy Brian. If only you could meet my old woman.
I’ve been with her about a decade.
In that time, I can count on one hand how many times we have visited to the gym together.
It’s not her place and it never will be.
she’s not the sort of person to willingly accept any physical challenge.
I just don’t understand it.
I’ve tried many a time and gave up bothering about it long, long ago.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> Just to add to this, I went through this myself when married.
> 
> She loved the changes it brought to my body, but would nag me to death over spending a few hours a week in the gym. And have a pop about eating different things, and sometimes at different times to each other.
> 
> ...


@TankSlapp I wish my wife would come to the gym and actually change but nope.
When she got with me some time ago, I boxed at a respectable level and we never lived together, I trained twice a day and was hoping to make a career from it but a few obstacles and health issues stopped it eventually. 
she is someone who likes to take charge of her environment. I’m the only thing she’d love to change but knows she can’t.
She is jealous of the time I have and make for the gym.
I’ve always gone to the gym regardless of being “in shape” or not.
I’ve always been physically capable fitness wise, nowhere near elite but pretty respectable.
My wife would be more comfortable if I was an out an out slob.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> @TankSlapp I wish my wife would come to the gym and actually change but nope.
> When she got with me some time ago, I boxed at a respectable level and we never lived together, I trained twice a day and was hoping to make a career from it but a few obstacles and health issues stopped it eventually.
> she is someone who likes to take charge of her environment. I’m the only thing she’d love to change but knows she can’t.
> She is jealous of the time I have and make for the gym.
> ...


At least she doesn't have the excuse that its a recent development that you've brought into the relationship. 

Is there any physical activity that she enjoys?


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> At least she doesn't have the excuse that its a recent development that you've brought into the relationship.
> 
> Is there any physical activity that she enjoys?


None. 
she likes take walks In the forest in the right conditions and when it suits.
Like when I go to the gym on a Saturday or Sunday morning.
Usually when I’m working nights to force me to get up.
physical outings are always on her terms and nobody else’s, if you suggest it to her it’s taken as an insult and either jumps on the defensive or claims I’m trying to say something without saying something.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

26.10.22

session 16


push

shoulders pretty darn sore today.
****ed up my session a bit.
Need to stay away from machines where shoulders absorb the weight so 
Hack squat, calf machine etc.
Will find suitable replacements.

Barbell bench press - 3 min rests
60kg 12
80kg 10
97.5kg 7 - 7 - 7 - 5 

Standing Barbell OHP
40kg 11
52.5kg 8 - 6 - 6 - 6
30kg 17 (shortened ROM)

db lateral raise
17.5kg 9 (had to halt it here at this weight)
15kg 13 - 13 - 13

BW dip
12 - 11 - 8

wife ringing me to get back as she’s had cortisone injections so can’t handle baby.
Dropping everything almost every session isn’t doing me any favours.
Either way happy to get done what I did, considering the shoulder and considering the mrs.
It is what it is as they say…


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Honestly I'd be turning my phone off for a few hours. With all due respect she sounds to be acting quite selfishly. B0llox to that


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> Honestly I'd be turning my phone off for a few hours. With all due respect she sounds to be acting quite selfishly. B0llox to that


The thing is she does nothing for herself.
She’s the type of person to sit in front of the tv and have her phone in her face and claim to be watching both.
She doesn’t do anything except look after the baby. 
She gives no time to herself and when I say go and take yourself out or do this or do that she says I can’t be bothered.
so I’m supposed to punish myself by not doing anything or dropping everything around me when she can’t take anymore or has a meltdown.
I’ve told her on many occasions some hard truths but she’s always seen it as a malicious attack
She’s been moderately depressed since giving birth and had a few problems along the way so I’ve cut her some slack and tried to be understanding to the best of my ability but it feels never ending.
She’s not a bad mother and she’s not a bad communicator but she has hang ups that I get the blame for.
I’ve put many suggestions her way and she thinks I’m trying to get her to change.
I’m trying to scoop her out of her rut but she’s obviously quite happy there.
i think she uses excuses to cover up that fact.
She finds an excuse for almost everything.
Very draining on a relationship.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> The thing is she does nothing for herself.
> She’s the type of person to sit in front of the tv and have her phone in her face and claim to be watching both.
> She doesn’t do anything except look after the baby.
> She gives no time to herself and when I say go and take yourself out or do this or do that she says I can’t be bothered.
> ...


This is all very familiar, I've been in similar situations myself as I'm sure have many. 

I've recently got back with my sons mum, she was quite similar previously, never really made a huge fuss but there was always that underlying feeling that there was an issue when I did things. I almost allowed and created that rock for my own back. By the time we started spending time together again I'd fully realised my own value and right to do as I wanted (within reason). I no longer hope or check for her approval when it comes to my activities. I now have a large amount to do with childcare etc (he's 18 months old) but if she wants to for example go for her nails doing on a weekday morning when I'm due to train she knows full well she has to ask her mum etc as I'm sure as shit not skipping a 2h session when I train the same days and time each week, she knows my routine and now respects it. If I'm free I'll chill with my lad no problem, Saturday afternoon, Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday mornings I am 100% unavailable until 11am.

Long story short there are 3 options. You change, she changes or the situation changes. Only 1 option results in all 3 parties being happy. The first and last at some point result in misery given time. 

I was extremely supportive when I went through all that but upon my return I and my son are number one. She is always welcome and encouraged to join in with whatever I'm planning but if I have a ride planned and she wants to go for lunch, we eat after (if my ride was pre planned) just in the same way that if she and I make arrangements then I respect that and would plan a ride that suited what we planned. 

Since this new approach we have both found a new level of what would be considered "normal" freedom rather than an unspoken tension where we both sit resenting the other. 

She now plans her social nights etc with her friends on the nights I have my son, this is a regular schedule. She knows full well that I'm not gonna skip my Saturday shoulder session cos she wants to go out Saturday instead of Friday. 

I train 1 afternoon and 3 mornings a week. That's all I have and I'm absolutely fvxked if I'm skipping or juggling my very basic schedule for her random whims. This now works very well. 

It's very hard to advise random guys on their relationship but what I will say is insisting on a very considerate gym schedule is an absolute basic necessity for a man who trains. We're not talking about going the pub every week while she stays home. You need what? 4x 2 hour sessions per week. Nail that shit down, ride out any anger and revolt over it


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

27.10.22

Session 17

pull
*(Lighter/pump session, feeling really beat up today)*
bodyweight: 98kg

pull up
Bw 5 - 5 - 5 - 5 - 4 - 4

barbell bent row (long holds at top)
40kg 16 +
60kg 13 - 13 - 13

inverted bw row 
(Straight legs only heels touching floor)
13 - 13 - 11 - 9

Reverse fly
5kg plates 
16 - 17 - 18

Y raise
2.5kg plates 
13 - 13 - 14

Standing barbell curl
45kg 7 - 7 - 8
20kg 21

barbell shrug (hold at top and squeeze)
45kg 16 - 15 - 15 - 12

dug all my old gym kit out at work and trained at our storage unit.
Full session uninterrupted, will go for the same again tomorrow but legs.
Left deadlifts out as I’m feeling a bit ****ed and my minds not all in today so don’t wanna half ass shite with heavy weights.
No cardio either but will take the bubba out for a long stroll as it’s quite pleasant out. 
Bloods in the morning.
See what’s going on.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

I bought a used Thule urban glide off gumtree so I could go running with my sprog, they go straight to sleep and its a great pushchair for jogging


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

29.10.22

session 18

legs

bike 10mins
Moderate resistance

barbell back squat
60kg 12
100kg 8
120kg 5
140kg 5 - 5 - 4

45degree leg press
150kg 25 - 24 - 21
Varied foot stance

standing calf raise
65kg 13
80kg 10 - 9 - 8 - 9

standing plate loaded single leg ham curl (never used before)
20kg 8 - 7 - 7
(Even after full adjustment machine felt too high up leg)

decline crunch arms behind head
12 - 10 - 8

bike 5 min cool down

going to have to see how the back squats play out over the next few sessions.
Will add some working sets. 
leg drive is good but lacking stability.
Core bracing seems good but the further i descent the less stable my low back.
This is probably where I’ll stop weight-wise.
Made up for the lack of reps on the leg press.
Going to another gym today as well to scope out kit and see what’s on offer.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Body weight was 98.2kg this morning
At a very rough estimate I’d guess around 17% BF.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

30.10.22

session 19
bodyweight 98.7kg

push

bb bench press
60kg 12
80kg 10
97.5kg 7 - 7 - 7 - 6

Standing barbell OHP
45kg 10
52.5kg 8 - 8 - 7 - 6

Standing dumbbell lateral raise
15kg 10 - 11 - 12 - 11
7.5kg 16 (straight into these from final working set)

Dip
16 - 12 - 10 - 9

Seated chest press. Single arm
(Sat side ways pressing across body) 
25kg 17 - 13
no rest between sets here

tricep extension long rope
21kg 20
19kg 17
16kg 10
No rest between sets on these either

great session, excellent pump.
Strength is improving but shoulder is still struggling to adapt to the weight.
Bit of a nasty ping while doing lat raises but generally ok.
Will up bench and add another set to ohp before doing anything weight wise there.
Cheat meal today. Papa johns large pizza, plus sides.
Joint the other gym at the rather healthy sum of 120 quid plus 70 quid joining fee and 60 a month.
That was for 2 of us mind.
Wife sat down the other night and said she needed to do something about weight and mental state.
She suggested joining a gym.
So we went and sorted it long long story short.
Will just have to see wether she actually goes or not.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Cheat meal today. Papa johns large pizza, plus sides.


I'm liking this idea, I think I'll join you 🤤🤤🤤


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Ive just stuffed myself aswell. Tikka massala, naan bread and then finished my kids pizza off that i got them. Training looking good mate. My suggestion to you mate is fk the lateral raises off if youve got shoulder problems. Its an exercise that does my shoulders in and ive lost nothing from not doing them


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Are you seeing a difference now Beadle? Changes in physique etc.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Bench is moving up a fair bit no? Looking good 👏


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> Are you seeing a difference now Beadle? Changes in physique etc.


Yeah, I’ve filled almost all my shirts and jeans so the 10kg weight gain must be showing somewhere.
Myself I can see thicker and wider lats.
rounder delts, thicker neck and more pronounced traps.
I can feel more meat on the Vastus medialis
And seem to be carrying less fat around the lower belly and bum cheeks.
I’d imagine to most people who see me everyday think I’ve just gained weight as hardly anyone has mentioned anything about training or muscle gain.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Bench is moving up a fair bit no? Looking good 👏


Thanks Alex,
Bench is going i the right direction.
I’m not looking to beat old numbers, if it happens I’ll be very pleased but I’ll actually be far more pleased with packing on some decent muscle mass (and holding on to it post cycle)


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> (and holding on to it post cycle)


It’s said a lot but really keep to your training and diet during PCT, i personally fell off after my first cycle and lost quite a fair bit due to not training or eating as much.

Good work so far though keep it up


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> My suggestion to you mate is fk the lateral raises off if youve got shoulder problems. Its an exercise that does my shoulders in and ive lost nothing from not doing them


Less weight, more controlled reps, and do single arm? 

I'm no expert, but it's a lateral delt exercise, not front delt. I've tried with the heavier weights and it just hits the front, and strains like fvck for that matter.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Weight-a-minute! said:


> Less weight, more controlled reps, and do single arm?
> 
> I'm no expert, but it's a lateral delt exercise, not front delt. I've tried with the heavier weights and it just hits the front, and strains like fvck for that matter.


i do actually have really good control/technique already.
One of my favourite exercises.
I could lighten the weight some more and smash out sets of 15+ but I’m so used to high rep on these I’m not sure how much I’ll get out of it in terms of adding mass.
I’ll alternate methods each session and see how I go.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

31.10.22

session 20

bodyweight 100.2kg

Pull

Lat pull down wide-ish grip
60kg 17
90kg 10 - 9 - 9 - 8 - 7

single arm dumbbell bent over row
25kg 13
35kg 12
40kg 9 - 8 - 8

superset
bench supported dumbbell Y raise
5kg 14 - 13 - 12
Bench supported dumbbell reverse fly
12.5kg 10 - 11 -13

deadlift
60kg 7
100kg 6
140kg 4
175kg 2 - 4
140kg 8

Standing dumbbell curl
15kg 14 - 11

standing dumbbell hammer
17.5kg 11 - 9

bad start to the session straight away, gym was heaving.
got there 2 hours later than I intended.
Wanted to hit deads first being later and feeling tired.
Some chap spent what seemed like forever pissing about on the only DL platform.
By the time I got round to them I was done in so didn’t get on too well there.
Some bird that used to live above me was I the gym as well and made a bee line for a catch-up chat.
nice girl and that but could’ve done without the interruption as I was struggling with momentum as it was.
Fortunately her mate cut her short.

Nipples have become a bit sensitive too.
Be interested to see what bloods say.
Been really lethargic since Friday eve.
Parts of the day I feel flat as a pancake.
Some rubbery lumps have appeared behind both tits, it’s hard to feel them but I felt them last night.
Still using 60mg ralox per day and taking 100mg p5p in case prolactin is a potential cause.
Looking quite watery too.
Should have bloods back tomorrow or next day.


----------



## KG8 (9 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> 31.10.22
> 
> session 20
> 
> ...


 You get days like this mate. Just accept that in the long run it will make little difference.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

1.11.22

Session 21

legs

skipping 5 min warm up

Superset - 1 min Rest between each s.s - 
barbell back squat
90kg 10 - 10 - 10 - 10 - 10 - 10 - 10 - 14
dumbbell RDL
17.5kg 10 - 10 - 10 - 10 - 10 - 10 - 10 - 12

Skipping 10mins 
(Very good pace)



terrible lower back ache/burn on left side
Almost gave up on skipping it was agony.
Short an intense session.
Legs got a good burn on.
Trained at work as not got time to train tonight.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> 1.11.22
> 
> Session 21
> 
> ...


Looking good man. Nice and lean as well.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@Jeremybeadleshand just seen your pic, I always thought you were an old fella 😂


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Seen your Avatar photo... 💪💯


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> @Jeremybeadleshand just seen your pic, I always thought you were an old fella 😂


I feel old is that good enough? 😂


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Looking good man. Nice and lean as well.


Thanks @train2win, think I took this in august so pre gear.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Looking good mate 👍


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

2.11.22

Session 22
Bodyweight : 98.9kg

push

Barbell bench press
60kg 15
80kg 12
90kg 10
100kg 6 - 4 - 5 
110kg 3 (not attempted since 2019) 

Standing Barbell OHP 
bar: 10
50kg 9 - 10 - 11
60kg 6 - 7

dip
Bw: 10 - 10 - 11

db lateral raise
15kg 10 - 10 - 12

good strength
Took plenty of time between sets (4minutes) 
(5 mins for the 110 on bench and 60 OHP)

happy with reps put out today.
Shoulder felt ok too which was surprising.
Actually didn’t do usual warm up as my band has gone missing.
will hit some cardio later tonight. 
new gym tonight.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

After work cardio.

hill sprints
9 x 80m (ish) sprints 

Noticed a bloke in the bushes mid way through a sprint I thought he was flashing me but turned out he was just pissing.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

When you gotta go you gotta go I suppose


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> When you gotta go you gotta go I suppose


Indeed. Thought the bloke was pulling himself first glimpse I nearly fell over.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Will use the new gym tomorrow first thing before work. 
It’s on the way too which should workout alright.
Will get a good 75min session in and I’ll do cardio after work again.
Gotta not let the cv work slip.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

3.11.22
Bodyweight 99kg
Session 23
Pull (new Gym)


superset 1
bench supported dumbbell y raise
4kg 18 - 19 - 17
Bench supported reverse fly
4kg 17 - 15 - 14


Dumbbell bent over row single arm
20kg 13
30kg 11
38kg 10
42kg 9

Deadlift
70kg 10
110kg 10
150kg 8
170kg 6
180kg 4/5?

pull ups
Bw 4 - 4 - 4 - 3

lat pull down
65kg 14
95kg (stack) 5 - 4 - 3
80kg 4

standing dumbbell curl
(complete one arm at a time)
10kg 21
16kg 10
18kg 6

Bench supported wide dumbbell shrug
20kg 13 - 12 - 14

heads not been screwed on properly all day.
Couldn’t train in the AM as planned because work threw me a curve ball.
Struggled to do my jab as well, last two times blood has pissed everywhere same technique.
Won’t be leaving the needle in like someone suggested as not doing that before didn’t cause this.
Got to the gym about 8.45ish which is fairly late for me.
gym full of idiot retard kids with more bumfluff than brain cells.
Flying kicking each other around the squat stand and ****ing about near me on my last set of deadlifts.
Made me lose my concentration.
My patience is normally fine but not today.
They were asking for a good telling off so I obliged.
Must have just looked a right awful angry c*nt.
Not me at all.
No structure to the session because the weights I would normally use are different increments and It put me off a bit.
Pull ups were a no go, the bar is a funny length. And lowering was aggravating the old tendinitis
And I was really pulling from the bottom position.

I asked the wife to take a couple of progress pics for me after dinner but she pied me for some reason, didn’t bother asking again.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Can’t see myself using this gym all that much,
Other membership is still active so I’ll mostly go there.
I think I prefer the horrible c*nts in my old gym over the absolute wallys in this one.
I could just feel eyes burning into the back of me. 
Will throw the trusty Hoodie on next time in there


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

We all have our bad days mate, tomorrow is a new day. 

You made the best of it with the session so well done.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Going to be wallies everywhere mate where ever you go unfortunately , I often feel like picking up a dumbbell and throwing it at one of them to be honest but rather keep my gym membership 🤣

But I do have words here and there when needed


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

6.11.22

session 24

bodyweight 98.8kg

incline push up
on 15” box
(Surprisingly good chest emphasis and pump)
4 x 20

bent over row
5 gallon jug (2 jugs)
-Says they weigh about 19ish kg each.
4 x 20 
(16 on the last set)

OHP
rubber electrical box
-Weighs approx 20kg
3x 20

Lateral raises
Used two production electrical boxes
Estimated 5kg each
4x20

pulse lunge
2x 5gallon jug 
3 x 15

sumo Squat
1x 5 gallon jug
1x30

15” box step up
2 x 5 gallon jugs
3 x 12-15

alternating jump lunge
12
jump squat 
10

did supersets with
The rows / push ups and the ohp / db lat raises.
Made the best of the kit around me, got an ok workout, decent sweat on and got the heart beating nicely.

I actually forgot how much I enjoy faster paced training with less weight. 
just not ideal for the goals at the moment of course.
Either way a decent little makeshift workout. 
another work day like this tomorrow.
I’ll concentrate on hitting some calves, traps, bi’s, tri’s and abs.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> I actually forgot how much I enjoy faster paced training with less weight.


I trained like this for months after the gyms reopened from the second lockdown.

I wanted to get in and out within 40 mins, but still having done a similar amount of work as I would have normally achieved.

I reduced the volume, and just increased the tempo and intensity.

I made great progress and I was blowing out of my arse after every session. Which was needed as I didn't do any training at home during that second lockdown and lost a lot of weight.

It's good to change it up like that every now and then, as the same workouts can get stale, even though you think you are pushing it IMO.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> I trained like this for months after the gyms reopened from the second lockdown.
> 
> I wanted to get in and out within 40 mins, but still having done a similar amount of work as I would have normally achieved.
> 
> ...


It’s certainly good to break it up. 
i have spent a large portion of my training days training in this way though so my body seems to tolerate it pretty well.
Over the first lockdown I was travelling back to my mums and training with my stuff there and mixing it with circuits, bag work and pad work with my dad and brothers.
Was in really good shape.
It’s the heavy intense weight training which kills me. 
I see most blokes in the gym and they look like warm, I’m shirt is wet back and front and I need to peel them off after most sessions.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

7.11.22

session 25

bodyweight: not weighed.

light pull session at work

Band pull aparts
Light band (25-30kg)
100 reps rest pause method one whole set

band pull downs (on knees band set high)
Light band
80 reps rest pause one set

straight arm pull down (band set high)
Light band
50ish reps - one set to fail.

5 gallon jug shrugs
2 jugs (38kg)
3 x 30 reps

band curls
Light band 
100reps - 1 set to fail.

Burpees (timed)
(classic variation)
80 burpees in 5.20.

(not bad considering I haven’t been keeping up with cardio but I know I can do 100 under 5 easy)

not doing anything heavy as I’m off tomorrow and plan on a big gym session before my date night with the missus.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

9.11.22

session 26 (new gym)

push

5 mins bike warm up 

barbell bench press
80kg 12
100kg 8
105kg 6 - 5
115kg 4 
(Missed the poxy catch re racking on the last rep because it’s different kit I’m used to)
There’s very little space between the collar and the catch so must’ve bashed the collar.

seated dumbbell ohp
20kg 12
26kg 10 - 10
32kg 6
Not any equipment available for bb ohp so ended up doing dbs instead.
I’ve been actively avoiding pressing any dumbbells since smashing my shoulder up.
I played it safe and kept the weight manageable here.

dumbbell standing lateral raise
12kg 20 - 16 - 15
wanted 14s but none in the gym?
16s were in use.

tricep extension rope
20kg 21
25kg 15 - 12 - 9
Triceps finished by now

Bodyweight dip
12 - 11 - 9
really suffered here, should have done dips before tricep extensions.

push up on box 24”
12 - 11 - 14

strength still seems to be increasing steadily,
Started to cram it in quick towards the end of the workout as I had to get myself to work.
Still adapting to the new bits in the gym, the weights on all the cable stuff feels heavier.
Haven’t weighed today but guessing I’m about 100kg.
Forearms 14 1/2
Arms are over 17
Chest is about 47
Around Shoulders 54
Legs 27ish
waist gone up to 35
Had a quick measure up at work.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> 9.11.22
> 
> session 26 (new gym)
> 
> ...


Some good numbers there mate 💪🏻👍🏻


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Done this once or twice my self while using new equipment you aren’t used to and missing the catch . Felt like a right tit missing something I have done a thousand times before.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Strong pressing 💪👍


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Done this once or twice my self while using new equipment you aren’t used to and missing the catch . Felt like a right tit missing something I have done a thousand times before.


Yeah pretty embarrassing, wouldn’t mind doing it if it was new to me but as you say - been doing it for years!


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Weighed myself just now.
just before bed I’m weighing 101.9kg
cant Really see myself getting any heavier now.
I could up the calories but my lifts are still improving so I’m not sure I need to.
no session tomorrow as I’m stuck at work from 7am - 11pm again 
I’ll hit another makeshift workout when I find time.
Throw in some 100 times burpee for cardio at the end or something.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

11.11.22

session 27

legs

Bike 5 min warm up

barbell back squat
60kg 15
100kg 12
120kg 10
140kg 8 - 8
150kg 6
Did not intend to do 150 but felt very comfortable with 140.
150 honestly felt alright as well. Just feel like I’m pushing my luck.

DB RDL
20kg 16
28kg 12
32kg 10
42kg 10
50kg 9

Dumbbell pulse lunge
20kg 10 - 10 - 10

walking lunge (fixed bar)
40kg 16

where do I start.
Meant to go early doors, that wasn’t going to happen so crammed it in the afternoon.
Wife giving me grief because of the long work days.
Not that nothings changed.
She still hasn’t been to the new gym (or any gym)
I forgot my straps so pull day out the window.
Legs needed a good seeing to anyway.
Couldn’t use either squat rack.
Leg press was broken.
Quad extension was broken.
No calf raise machine in the gym.
Other leg press was in use. I asked the old bloke how long and he said:
I don’t know.
I said well it’s simple Mate are you tired yet or not?
I got a blank look in return so I just left it.
Nips still a bit tender and feeling tired all the time. Taking 0.5 adex 2x per week when pinning test/hcg.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> 11.11.22
> 
> session 27
> 
> ...


Doesn’t sound good mate , thought about trying a different gym ? I used to have a ex like that , glad I ****ed her off to be honest , right ball ache , never happy . No disrespect meant though , just can’t deal with it my self.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Other leg press was in use. I asked the old bloke how long and he said:
> I don’t know.
> I said well it’s simple Mate are you tired yet or not?
> I got a blank look in return so I just left it.


I chuckled, Must’ve been frustrating though so many cxnts in gyms setting up camp on a machine for an hour.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> I chuckled, Must’ve been frustrating though so many cxnts in gyms setting up camp on a machine for an hour.


I wouldn’t mind if he was training I see him while I was doing my walking lunge he was stretching his calves I never see any weigh move.
🤷🏼‍♂️ I do a great job of holding on to my temper but there are occasions where I could get nasty.
I’m not saying I want to hurt an old man but for fvck sake.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Doesn’t sound good mate , thought about trying a different gym ? I used to have a ex like that , glad I ****ed her off to be honest , right ball ache , never happy . No disrespect meant though , just can’t deal with it my self.


There’s absolutely nothing wrong with the other gym I was going to in terms of equipment and space.
I’ll be just going there and only going to the other when I feel like a swim with the baby or for cardio and sauna/steam etc.
The other gym is pure bodybuilding kit only. 
I only joined it so the wife could go. 
I’m going to say the first time she goes will be end of the month and the next time she goes will be the end of the next.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

12.11.22

session 28

bodyweight 102.1kg

push

barbell ohp
40kg 15
50kg 8
60kg 8
65kg 6
67.5kg 4

barbell bench press
60kg 15
80kg 12
100kg 8 - 6
110kg 3

lat raise machine
60kg 8
50kg 13
40kg 16 - 17 - 8

Weighted dip

10kg chain: 12
15kg plate: 12 - 8
 Bw weight only: 11

plate loaded incline flys
10kg 10 - 11 - 13

EZ bar skullcrusher
25kg 15 - 15 - 17

close grip EZ bar bench press
45kg 21
Straight into
25kg 9

good session today I enjoyed it.
Trained at the bb gym with my brother,
Did more of his routine but kept my barbell compounds.
Did some bits I don’t ever do so kept away from anything heavy.
Also had less rest as I usually go 3/4 mins between sets on compounds training alone.
The incline flys were super light, this was because this was physio’s orders to avoid if I want to be able to ever continue using my arm.
It was uncomfortable but not painful.
Will most likely stay away from those from now on.
Maybe I’ll try normal flys. It’s most susceptible
In the incline position. Even pressing is painful on incline.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

13.11.22

session 29

pull

pull ups neutral grip
8 - 7 - 6 - 5

deadlift
70kg 7
110kg 5
150kg 5
180kg 5 - 5 - 4 


Db Bent over row 
30kg 8 - 10 - 10



Rear delt raise
8kg 16 - 16 - 16



Lat pull down
80kg 8
90kg 6



Bicep curl
18kg 11 - 9


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Ten minutes of bike to finish.
Wife came with.
Session was really difficult.
Body really sore today.
Must’ve worked legs harder than I thought.
Feeling knackered lately.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Deadlift getting up there mate 👍


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Deadlift getting up there mate 👍


Cheers mate, still a few kg off my best numbers on deads but I am happy with progress.
If My quads and hams wasn’t so sore today I’d have likely made a fair few more reps.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

@gymaddict1986 beat me to it, Deadlift is going well mate!


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

I’m in need of a rest day today.

everything hurts.
Badly.
Struggling to sleep as well.
Not sure if that’s a common high E2 side or not.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> I’m in need of a rest day today.
> 
> everything hurts.
> Badly.
> ...


Just a build up of fatigue I would guess.

No harm in taking a day or two off, plenty of food and hydration, and an early night.

I find all of the walking I do helps with aches and pains. Perhaps getting out in some fresh air would help?


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> Just a build up of fatigue I would guess.
> 
> No harm in taking a day or two off, plenty of food and hydration, and an early night.
> 
> I find all of the walking I do helps with aches and pains. Perhaps getting out in some fresh air would help?


I working a gig tonight, no early night for me.
I’d like to eat the world but I’m still suffering severe bloat as soon as I eat. 
I haven’t been out for a walk but I’ve had a little fresh air today. 
spent the last three hours going through my flat top to bottom. 
the wife’s not really kept on top of it the last few months so we’ve both blitzed it today. 
Would have rather done it another day though 😅.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Certainly training hard enough mate!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> I’m in need of a rest day today.
> 
> everything hurts.
> Badly.
> ...


Agree with @TankSlapp , but will add swimming is also very good for recovery, the water takes your weight and you control the resistance of the water on your muscles by the pace of your swimming.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

16.11.22

session 30

legs (sort of..)

100 burpees with jump (timed)
7min (will improve this as I can do much. Much better!)

80 squats (weighted vest 10kg and 12kg dbs)

20 db lunges (had to abandon as I’ve strained my RHS adductor in previous leg workout)

DB Romanian deadlift
100 reps

calf raises bodyweight only
100 reps

glute bridge - dumbbells on hips
100 reps

10 mins stretching to finish up

Couldn’t get to the gym as wife’s out and I’m babysitting hence the home workout
Dumbbells used 12kg
Weighted vest 10kg
Limited kit at home.
Very good workout considering but groin in tatters doing lunges.
Took around 40 mins.
No breaks as such just rest a few seconds and just kept cranking out the reps to keep the lactic acid coming.
Would have much preferred the gym but hey-ho.
Weights 103 even though I’ve dropped calories back to 3000 as I’m seeing more fat appearing.
Most likely down the inactivity and still eating 3400/3500.
Tiddies not so sore now but itchy every now and then.
Booked another blood test to check where biomarkers are so I can drop/continue a.I dose.

Edit.
I meant to add, I also did
Ab wheel rollouts 
3 sets of 15
lying leg raises
1 set of 20


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> 16.11.22
> 
> session 30
> 
> ...


Creative stuff, nice work.

Looking good in your AVI as well dude.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

17.11.22

session 31

push


Bench
60kg 12
80kg 8
100kg 6 - 7 - 7

(****ed up yesterday shouldn’t have done burpees the jarring movement has aggravated my shoulder)



Standing bb ohp
40kg 10
50kg 8
60kg 6 - 6 - 5



Db lat raise
12.5kg 15 - 15 - 15 - 15



Bodyweight dip (102kg)
6 - 8 - 10



Circular Pec fly machine 
37kg 30 
45kg 19
53kg 15



Overhead tricep extension
11kg 16
14kg 12
16kg 9

Stationary bike 
20mins light-moderate resistance setting 

I now remember why I stopped doing burpees!
My shoulder is ****ing killing me today.
As soon as my shoulders gone I can’t do push/pull sessions at all so will be actively avoiding those again!
I worked with less volume and weight to avoid making it much worse.
Either way productive session bar that annoyance.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

18.11.22

session 32

stationary bike
Moderate resistance setting
20min

incline walk
6.5kph
Incline setting 6
15min

spent 15/20 minutes doing dead hangs and stretching.

was initially supposed to be a pull session however, at some point either today or yesterday I’ve got some lower back pain / strain on the left hand side.
Feels frighteningly familiar to my smashed up disc pain.
I’m hoping it’s not that and it feels better tomorrow.
The shoulder isn’t feeling great either.
That’s down to the poxy burpees the other night.
Weight is 101kg today.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Quick mid cycle progress pics. From the last couple of days.
Excuse the shitty pics.
I do have a full length mirror but it’s in a poorly lit room so the bathroom has to suffice.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)




----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)




----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> View attachment 220594


Looking good man, nice and lean as well. Keep it up.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking muscular and lean mate. 💪 Legs too, personally I would not want them bigger than that, but no doubt you think different!


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> Looking muscular and lean mate. 💪 Legs too, personally I would not want them bigger than that, but no doubt you think different!


My legs have always been larger than I preferred.
Carry too much fat there even when low in bodyfat.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Session 33

Pull

Deadlift
60kg 10
110kg 6 
150kg 5 
180kg 6 - 7 
190kg 5

N g pull up
Bw 101kg
8 - 6 - 5 - 5

Hammer strength pull down n/grip
40kg 10
70kg 7 - 9 - 8

SS 1
Reverse db fly 
7kg 14 - 13 - 12
Db Y raise
7kg 14 - 13 - 12

SS2
Bent over db row
15kg 12 - 12 - 15
Standing db curl
15kg 8 - 7 -6

SS3
Lying db shrug
12.5 20 - 18
Hammer curl
12.5 10 - 9

Good session, no back pain which is very odd considering yesterday.
Pull ups and pull downs are definitely my weakest exercise of that bunch.
Felt like throwing some supersets in to get the heart pumping a bit.
Happy with the outcome.
Even got a few compliments and a little bicep grope off an old neighbour.
Think she’s after the ol’ white pudding.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> My legs have always been larger than I preferred.
> Carry too much fat there even when low in bodyfat.


To be honest, your legs look just right to the rest of your body and they don't look like they are carrying fat mate. I can't imagine that anyway with how lean you are. Sorry though, I was not stating they were to big with my previous post by the way, I would be happier if mine were that big!


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> To be honest, your legs look just right to the rest of your body and they don't look like they are carrying fat mate. I can't imagine that anyway with how lean you are. Sorry though, I was not stating they were to big with my previous post by the way, I would be happier if mine were that big!


I knew what you meant Brian.
Believe me though I’m carrying far more fat than I’d like on my legs.
They are around 27ish the last time I measured, they’ve been this size natural in 2018.
Shrunk down to 24ish after stopping heavy squats/rdls etc for a few years.
If I were much leaner they’d no doubt be much smaller.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

20.11.22

Session 34

legs 

barbell back squat
60kg 12
100kg 12
120kg 10
140kg 7
160kg 3
150kg 5
Went easy after 140 because my groin was still a bit off. Both descent and ascent painful.
Didn’t mean to do 160 but forgot to take the 5s off when adding weight.
only realised mid set 🫢
Surprised I didn’t fold up like a shit origami swan actually.

Leg press
100kg 30 
150kg 25 
200kg 12 - 14

DB Romanian deadlift
40kg 12
50kg 8 - 8 - 11
20kg 16

fixed barbell standing calf raise
30kg 30
40kg 25
45kg 27

plank hold
3x 1min

Cardio
incline treadmill walk
Max incline
6kph 
10min

Good session overall.
used the new gym again, was a fair bit quieter later in the afternoon.
It’s annoying going to a new gym and having people look at you train - like they don’t like you using their gym.
Groin feeling it a bit but none the less got through it.
Spent 20mins doing some thorough stretching out at the end.

weight is 100.5kg


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> 20.11.22
> 
> Session 34
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about people looking at you lol. One day you'll be the guy thinking 'who is this prick' when someone new joins.

I changed gyms back in the summer and I regularly see people from my old gym. I'm a bit of a cnut in the gym though, I ignore everyone and just keep to myself.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

train2win said:


> I know what you mean about people looking at you lol. One day you'll be the guy thinking 'who is this prick' when someone new joins.
> 
> I changed gyms back in the summer and I regularly see people from my old gym. I'm a bit of a cnut in the gym though, I ignore everyone and just keep to myself.


Nothing wrong with that mate. 
I keep to myself simply because I’m there to work. 
I don’t need someone chewing my ear off like it’s a working man’s club.
Just wanna go a do the business and fvck off.
I may have that attitude toward a person if they were performing. 
I’ve seen blokes peacocking before and take no notice but slinging dbs about and slamming shit then I’d think to myself who’s this absolute mongrel.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Nothing wrong with that mate.
> I keep to myself simply because I’m there to work.
> I don’t need someone chewing my ear off like it’s a working man’s club.
> Just wanna go a do the business and fvck off.
> ...


The lad who turned up yesterday was one of those. Chest out, pout, throwing his phone around before each set. So much attitude. Not a bad looking lad, just skinny as fck. 

He had turned up with a motorbike helmet and we passed each other in the changing rooms. For someone with that much attitude I tried to guess the bike, thought maybe a 600 supersports or naked sports or something? 

Fcking moped on L plates 🤣 feel kind of sorry for him now.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

train2win said:


> The lad who turned up yesterday was one of those. Chest out, pout, throwing his phone around before each set. So much attitude. Not a bad looking lad, just skinny as fck.
> 
> He had turned up with a motorbike helmet and we passed each other in the changing rooms. For someone with that much attitude I tried to guess the bike, thought maybe a 600 supersports or naked sports or something?
> 
> Fcking moped on L plates 🤣 feel kind of sorry for him now.


I like to call that little man syndrome , plenty of that in my gym also , actually quite laughable in most cases. I go when dead now , so much better .


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

It does give you a good laugh.
I really don’t mind the wallys, just don’t want to have them engage with me in any way.
As long as they aren’t effecting me or my session.
We’re good


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Nipples have become a bit sensitive too.


_Hers or yours..? _😉


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Looking lean mate. Good squatting


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> Looking lean mate. Good squatting


Thank you, not sure I feel lean so to speak.
I’m focusing on keeping calories just a bit lower than what they were. Hopefully I’ll still make some gains but without too much fat. 
fingers crossed


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

You've got plenty of headroom to gain a bit of fat so I wouldn't worry too much. 

Leaning out is a lot easier than slapping on muscle


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

21.11.22

session 35

Session 1 out of 2

(not enough time before work to have a full session so will go again afterwards as there should be time.)

Push

bench press
60kg 12
90kg 10
105kg 8
110kg 7 - 6 - 6

Flat Dumbbell fly
17.5kg 13 - 11 - 9

Flat Dumbbell bench press
20kg 15 - 12 - 11

Will aim to hit shoulders/ triceps later on.

very short and sweet.
normally avoid flys but the cables were in
Use and I was short on time so wasnt prepared to wait.
Weight moved fairly well.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Session 35 (21.11.22)

2 of 2

push

barbell overhead press
40kg 12
50kg 9
60kg 7
65kg 7 - 6 - 6

Dumbbell lateral raise
12.5kg 16 - 15 - 17

bodyweight dip
12 - 13 - 12

tricep rope extension
21kg 20
24kg 16
27kg 13
30kg 9

skipping 
4x3 60off
174 bpm (last round)

skipping definitely harder at this weight on the joints and the lungs of course.
Nothing I can’t handle.
weight moving well again.
Unsure of bodyweight but will weigh in tonight at home.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Just weighed. I’m 103.6kg!?
Not sure how, I’ve kept at 3k cals and been more active across the day on top of gym?
Although I normally weigh on empty I’ve not even had half of my calories today and only had around 1.5L water.
So it probably wouldn’t be much different bar half kilo? Plus sweating heavy during skipping.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Training going up nicely , how many more weeks left on cycle ?


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Training going up nicely , how many more weeks left on cycle ?


Hey mate, thanks.
I’ve got to roughly half way. 7 and a bit weeks in to a 14 week cycle.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Hey mate, thanks.
> I’ve got to roughly half way. 7 and a bit weeks in to a 14 week cycle.


Judging by your numbers on your flat bench.looks like you got an easy 120kg in there before cycle is up . Flown up quite quickly already . What’s your max rep range on your bench before you increase weight


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Judging by your numbers on your flat bench.looks like you got an easy 120kg in there before cycle is up . Flown up quite quickly already . What’s your max rep range on your bench before you increase weight


If I can get 7 for 2 or more sets I normally up it.
Reason for that is because after too many reps will be too much form breakdown and put shoulder at risk. I could of course drop the weight and work 10+ reps
I’ve never been under 120 on the bench before.
Would be nice to see the day.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

22.11.22

session 36

pull.

SS1
pull up bodyweight only (102kg)
5 - 5 - 5 - 5
deadlift - no straps
60kg 10
100kg 8
140kg 7
160kg 6
190kg 4 - 3 grip gave out both sets 🤬
Did the pull ups with working sets 140 onward.

Single arm db row
30kg 10
40kg 8
50kg 7

SS2
bench supported reverse fly
8kg 15 - 15 - 14
Bench supported db Y Raise
8kg 12 - 14 - 13
Got interrupted half way through by some young kid asking to help her. 
then attempting to tell me about herself and struggling to get bars loaded/ unloaded blah blah and need someone to help.
Politely (ish) asked to not be interrupted after I helped.
Really annoyed me.
Like someone random asking you to be their caddy on the golf course!

lat pull down
70kg 12
80kg 9
90kg 6

SS3
Bench supported db shrug
24kg 14 - 12 -12
Db curls
16kg 10
18kg 8 - 7 -7

TRX row
15 - 13 - 11

zotman curl (Finisher)
8kg 19

Had a bit of a mare, the wife was moaning she had no fuel so took the car instead to fill it up for her.
then forgot my straps as they were in my motor.
Took a monster with me to drink on the way,
At the bottom of my estate there’s only one way in and one way out which is through the golf course, they’re having works done so there are 3 way traffic lights. Woman in front cannot work out red from green and anchors up in front needlessly, monster all in the footwell and fills the contents of my shoe.
On the way up I remembered she had asked me to bring some tools up to take apart a cot.
Upon opening my van door I was greeted by my weights that I put in there to hide away at work.
Gravity did its thing and the box containing 18kg worth of dbs landed straight on my monster soaked foot.
Excellent.
Other than that the session was ok!
Sorry for the moan lads. 🤣


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Going well mate and hard luck with you journey and unloading your van!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Got interrupted half way through by some young kid asking to help her.
> then attempting to tell me about herself and


Sounds like you pulled 😉🤣.. 

Training looking good


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Sounds like you pulled 😉🤣..
> 
> Training looking good


It was pull day after all! 😂😩


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

25.11.22

session 37
At work

legs

100 bodyweight squats

Db step up
20kg (per side) 20 20 20

Db goblet squat
20kg 20 20 20

Db rdl 
20kg (per side) 20 20 20 20

Standing db calf raise 
40kg 16 16 18

Calf raise - Bodyweight only 
50 20 10

Made use of my work kit,
Just need a bit more weight and a mat for floor based exercises.
Nowhere to store anything bigger than a couple of dumbbells and extra plates.
The workout itself was pretty good.
felt more like a circuit really. 
heart rate stayed over 145bpm for most of the session. 
35min start to finish.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> session 37
> At work


Love it when I can sneak in a workout - & get paid for it! Almost like being a pro…


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Been out of the gym for almost a week now, not ideal on cycle at all but I’m blowing out of my arse just walking around.
most likely chest infection/bronchitis, can’t get a docs appointment.
Hits me a bit more having asthma.
Hopefully be back at it soon.
Weight is 101kg.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Been out of the gym for almost a week now, not ideal on cycle at all but I’m blowing out of my arse just walking around.
> most likely chest infection/bronchitis, can’t get a docs appointment.
> Affects me a bit more having asthma.
> Hopefully be back at it soon.
> Weight is 101kg.


Gear wont fly out your body just because you’re resting  You’ll get back into it stronger if anything.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> You’ll get back into it stronger if anything.


This. But you will probably curse the DOMs for a few days 😉


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Pretty annoyed,
Bloods that went off last week never got analysed on time so now need to have more done. 
wont cost me for the bloods but I still need to pay for the phlebotomist to do their bit 🤬


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Pretty annoyed,
> Bloods that went off last week never got analysed on time so now need to have more done.
> wont cost me for the bloods but I still need to pay for the phlebotomist to do their bit 🤬


That’s a bit fkn stupid, who did you do them with?


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> That’s a bit fkn stupid, who did you do them with?


Been using forth since 2018,
So I used them for the cycle because I had already used and understood the layout etc. so for convenience moreover anything.
First time this has happened. It took ages to reach their lab so probably Royal Mail to blame over them.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

3.12.22 

session 38

push

Db bench incline
24kg 15
32kg 12
40kg 8
44kg 7



Db ohp seated
24kg 11
26kg 10
28kg 11
30kg 9




Bench supported db lateral raise
12kg 12 - 13 - 13 - 12



Bw dip
103kg
18 - 10 - 10



Tricep push down
20kg 12
32kg 12
45kg 10
50kg 7 (stack)

Cable fly lo-hi
10kg 10 - 6 - 6

first session in a week, still blowing out my backside a bit so didn’t go mental.
Made use of what was available in new gym.
As I was to using mostly dumbbells I reduced the weight a slight bit to avoid any shoulder aggro.
Strength wise felt good as I wasn’t going insane with the poundage’s.
will mostly likely avoid cardio until I’m not a snotty grunting mess.
overall happy to be back, I was beginning to start chomping at the bit.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

5.12.22 session 39

pull 

Deadlift
70kg 10
110kg 10
140kg 6
170kg 9
190kg 7 - 6 
200kg 4
Aimed for 5 but twinge in back so left it.

Bench supported db row
26kg per side 15 - 15 - 12 - 12 
Bench supported reverse fly
8kg 16 - 15 - 15

Bench supported db shrug
20kg 15 - 13 - 13 

Seated rev fly
8kg 10 - 12 - 12

Straight arm cable pull down
25kg 10 - 12 - 10


Seated cable low row
60kg 12
80kg 8
100kg 6



Standing db curl
16kg 10 - 8
18kg 8
20kg 5 



Zottman curl - finisher
10kg 10

Lots of filler exercises because of how long I spent waiting for kit. Gym was full of kids.
Didn’t think you could join a gym until you were 14?
Some of the weights are well out. For example I would capable of 120+ kg on cable low row.
Straight arm pull downs around 50-55kg.
Missed out on pull ups/chins.
Not a bad workout just too much volume.
Tomorrow I have a tattoo removal session booked in so hopefully push in beforehand as it’ll be legs for a few days straight until the swelling has gone down. 😅


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Been out of the gym for almost a week now, not ideal on cycle at all but I’m blowing out of my arse just walking around.
> most likely chest infection/bronchitis, can’t get a docs appointment.
> Hits me a bit more having asthma.
> Hopefully be back at it soon.
> Weight is 101kg.


I'd go with chest infection or asthma attack too mate with having asthma myself. Been there when the inhalers are useless and can hardly breath.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Missed out on training today as had a terrible nights sleep as the baby is unwell now, so up 3/4 of the night seeing to her.
On the plus side.
Tattoo removal ended up being free as the company were doing a refresher course as they bought new equipment so used me as a Guinea pig to show the girls who were retraining.
Ended up saving what would be 350 odd quid on a treatment. 
clawed back some sleep in the afternoon before work which will see me through until my 2 am Power Nap.
Legs tomorrow at some point.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Also I meant to add.
I have introduced turinabol into my cycle.
Considered adding Anavar but due to being DHT derived I thought I’d stick with turinabol.
Started at week 9. 
First few days at 25mg per day to gauge any sides or other differences.
Few spots on face but hardly anything else to note. 
Now at 50mg per day until end of cycle.
TUDCA /NAC to supplement.
see how it goes.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Also I meant to add.
> I have introduced turinabol into my cycle.
> Considered adding Anavar but due to being DHT derived I thought I’d stick with turinabol.
> Started at week 9.
> ...


TUDCA + NAC is always a good shout, even off cycle IMO. But probably not necessary for tbol, it's quite a mild oral in both effects and sides. 50mg-60mg a day is the typical dose, good shout for starting lower. Can always increase it as you have done.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

7.12.22

session 40

legs (new gym)

bike 5 min

Barbell back squat
60kg 15
100kg 10
140kg 10
160kg 5 - 5
I like to hit 7s at least and 160 is a bit much and obviously not looking to aggravate my back again by really going ham on each set.
Will drop back down next session to 150kg.
Only went with 160kg as someone had all the 5s in the gym doing t bar rows.

(went looking for 2.5kg but could only find 3 so gave up wasting time)

dumbbell Romanian deadlifts
38kg 14
50kg 11 - 10 - 12

incline walk 5 mins
Max incline
5-6kph

bike 10mins
Moderate resistance
Average HR 167
Max 181

Gym was getting packed so I left it there
Will do some calf raises at work tonight during gig.

weight is 103.
Desperately need to keep on top of cardio, will take a leaf out of @DLTBB ‘s book and start doing it first otherwise it’s going to take a hit.
Also let the calorie counting slip the last 10 days I’m ashamed to say.
No excuses - it’s poor from me.
I actually can’t wait to finish up work for Xmas so I can tear into the gym every day without fail to finish off my cycle strong.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Won’t be on the calorie counting 24/7 for the rest of your life. I personally find little breaks refreshing


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Won’t be on the calorie counting 24/7 for the rest of your life. I personally find little breaks refreshing


True mate it certainly does help to step away from it.
I just stopped tracking as I was unwell.
I basically didn’t bother eating much for a few days and then went mental for the next few.
Erratic eating is something that has always plagued me since my boxing days.
Restricting myself horrible for 6/8 weeks and then gorging for 2 weeks. Bit like Ricky Hatton, but not successful 😂


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Easy mate, think in a similar position as yourself in terms of tracking at the moment. 

I track great, counting the grams on my jam at 
breakfast and then when night comes, I make a meal without tracking with Mrs - and then think sod it and eat big bag of crisps and chocolate bar 😩

I definitely wouldn’t be getting away with it if I wasn’t also on my first cycle of test. Only 300mg p/w but body definitely keeps better composition.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

covacure said:


> Easy mate, think in a similar position as yourself in terms of tracking at the moment.
> 
> I track great, counting the grams on my jam at
> breakfast and then when night comes, I make a meal without tracking with Mrs - and then think sod it and eat big bag of crisps and chocolate bar 😩
> ...


Absolutely, no way I could get away with the volume of grub going in the last few days if I was natural. No way


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Won’t be on the calorie counting 24/7 for the rest of your life. I personally find little breaks refreshing


What's calorie counting...? 😉


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

You get a little bit more flexibility/margin for error with calorie counting when you're running a cycle IMO. Also, once you've got a good amount of calorie counting under you're belt, you're pretty well equipped to eyeball it and you'll have a good idea whether you're in a deficit/surplus/wherever you want to be. Isn't as precise as measuring everything of course but you can still make good progress. I haven't had the food scales out in a long time.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

10.12.22

push

cardio (first as I promised myself)
15mins bike low-moderate effort.
Medium resistance

Bb Bench
60kg 20
90kg 11
100kg 9
110kg 7
120kg 5 - 4


Bb overhead press
40kg 12
50kg 8
60kg 7 - 6
65kg 4

B-s lateral raises
12.5kg 17 - 17 - 16 - 16

Dip bw 103.5kg
19 - 13 - 9

Pinch press
10kg 25
15kg 15
20kg 20

Tricep ext rope
20kg 15
26kg 14
31kg 8


Tri push down
41kg 12
49kg (stack old gym) 8

Felt like a good session,
Went to my old gym, so much better even though it was rammed.
Feeling really strong actually not sure if that’s the rest for a few days or the added turinabol is working, I’ll assume it’s a synergistic effect.
@gymaddict1986 calked the 120 bench, was actually surprised how well it moved too.
not I really concerned with numbers but never seen 120 before so it’s certainly welcome.
For reference I train under controlled tempo so no weights bouncing around or half reps.
Hopefully if my wife can hold it together for a few days I’ll actually get pull and legs out the way by Monday and have a good week.
onwards and upwards!


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Meant to add I also did an incline walk to end the workout, only 8 mins on full incline at 5.5kph.
Will have a measure up tonight to check against week 5s progress.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> 10.12.22
> 
> push
> 
> ...


Doing well mate . Nice feeling isn’t it putting on another plate 🙂


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Doing well mate . Nice feeling isn’t it putting on another plate 🙂


Yeah I can’t lie I was really happy with myself as soon as I’d racked it.
I should have stuck with 3 sets at 110 but it moved so well I just stopped at 7 and slapped two 10s on instead and tried my luck. 
didnt get my intended 7 so will drop back down anyway.
need to work on the OHP a fair old bit. It’s very hit and miss strength wise.
May add in some seated ohp and see how it goes. Swap bb ohp out for a bit.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Yeah I can’t lie I was really happy with myself as soon as I’d racked it.
> I should have stuck with 3 sets at 110 but it moved so well I just stopped at 7 and slapped two 10s on instead and tried my luck.
> didnt get my intended 7 so will drop back down anyway.
> need to work on the OHP a fair old bit. It’s very hit and miss strength wise.
> May add in some seated ohp and see how it goes. Swap bb ohp out for a bit.


i quite enjoy seated over head press More so than standing , can’t use as much weight as standing though but doesn’t matter to much


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Current measurements in comparison to the start of my cycle are as follows:

Neck- 17.75 just over
Shoulders - 54 just over
Chest 46.5ish
Waist 35.75
Hip 43.75 just over
Upper arm 16.25 just over
Forearm 14.75
Thigh 26.75
Calf 17 just under

No doubt will change again post cycle.
Refer back to bottom of page 1 for starting measurements


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Getting BIG!


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Cheers Brian, I’m very happy with the gains up to now, I’d love to get a bit leaner next mid way through year as it would definitely make the weight gained look much more impressive.
I’ll be over the moon if I can keep a third of this weight once it’s all over with.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Cheers Brian, I’m very happy with the gains up to now, I’d love to get a bit leaner next mid way through year as it would definitely make the weight gained look much more impressive.
> I’ll be over the moon if I can keep a third of this weight once it’s all over with.


Great and I am sure you will and more with the effort you put in mate! 💪


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

11.12.22

session 42

pull (new gym)

wife come with (second time in 2months 😏)

deadlift
70kg 10
120kg 10
150kg 5
180kg 6
200kg 5 - 5
Felt this today. From 180 on was harder than usual


Lat pull down
70kg 13
80kg 9 - 7
90kg (stack) 8
Used straps, great squeeze and hold on every rep.

Straight arm pull down
25kg - 15
35kg - 10
40kg - 8
Lats were double done here

Bench supported db row
28kg 12 - 10 - 10

Bench supported reverse fly
10kg 12 - 15 - 18
Last set was Awful struggle

Standing db shrug
24kg 25
28kg 25
32kg 20
Maybe I’ll switch to barbell soon?
don’t really need lots of weight though I feel a really good MMC.

Db curl
16kg 10 - 10 - 7
db hammer
10kg 28 reps (burnout)

Good session all thought felt weaker than normal.
Wife’s on to me now, see me mid pump and said wtf are you doing you look stupid, spose it was only a matter of time.
Dressed it up as TRT. She said no more.
Been struggling with food a bit too.
digestive irritation due to tbol? Sick in mouth and stuff like this?
Tendinitis is well and truly back 🥲
Any row/curl has me wincing.
Other than that all good.
Hopefully (hopefully!) I’ll just about get my bloods in and back before Xmas. What with the ****ing RM nonsense. After this I’ll not use forth again.
Lesson learned.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> 11.12.22
> 
> session 42
> 
> ...


Nice numbers on the pulldowns there mate! And deadlifts of course.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Nice numbers on the pulldowns there mate! And deadlifts of course.


Thanks mate. I’ve had to swap out pull ups/chins as my arms are in bits at the minute.
Tendons are killing me. Even hurting me just sitting here on my phone. 🥴


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Thanks mate. I’ve had to swap out pull ups/chins as my arms are in bits at the minute.
> Tendons are killing me. Even hurting me just sitting here on my phone. 🥴


I know what you mean. I struggle with my chest tendons, where they connect to the front delts. I find time off is the only way.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

train2win said:


> I know what you mean. I struggle with my chest tendons, where they connect to the front delts. I find time off is the only way.


Agreed, I have to avoid aggravating it while still getting the workouts in.
It’s no fun when it flares right up as you are well aware.
I’ve suffered it since my mid 20s and it does come and go but it’s sh!t


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

13.12.22

Legs

Session 43

Bike 5 min

Back squat
60kg 12
100kg 15
120kg 14
140kg 11
150kg 9
Lower back absolutely killing me all cramped up 

Lying Ham curl
55kg 10
75kg 10
85kg (stack - old gym) 10 - 7

Standing calf raise
60kg 14
70kg 12
80kg 12
90kg 10

Low back on absolute fire.

Lying hack squat
105kg 21 - knees over toes, feet together

Strength good.
Weights moving easy.
Made it punishing with more reps.
Had some making up to do from the last few slack leg sessions.
Back is in pieces though.
In and out in 45 mins.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

14.12.22

missed training today.
Been really tired, the run of nights is kicked 7 bells out of me so I’m sleeping where I can.
Been getting 5.5-6 hours total sleep per night/day throughout 2/3rds of the cycle.
At least that’s what Fitbit says.
Bloods booked for 21st dec, hopefully get them back in time so I can see where my e2 is at so I can adjust my a.i dose if need be.
Day off tomorrow but I have a funeral so unlikely I’ll make the gym again either.
Food wise I’m taking on 3000-3500cals per day depending on if training or not.
This picture I took upon waking this morning.
Never weighed but weights barely moved past 104kg.
Not sure on bodyfat but somewhere between 16-19% would probably be about right.
If I’m honest - I’m looking forward to finishing up the cycle now.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking 💪💯


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

15.12.22

session 44

push (at work)

flat dumbbell slow tempo bench press
22.5kg 20 - 18 - 17 - 20

Seated db overhead press
22.5kg 10 - 13 - 12 - 13

Band tricep ext
Purple (25-30kg)
25 -23 - 26

Dumbbell lateral raise
12.5kg 19 - 18 - 16

Dips at bodyweight 104kg
20 - 17 - 12

very short and sweet.
Midnight workout in work straight after gig.
25mins tops.
Nice burn. Good pump. Good reps


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> 14.12.22
> 
> missed training today.
> Been really tired, the run of nights is kicked 7 bells out of me so I’m sleeping where I can.
> ...


Looking good mate. Full and lean. 

You going to stay off gear after you finish up?


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Looking good mate. Full and lean.
> 
> You going to stay off gear after you finish up?


Thanks mate, excuse the picture quality and the excess body fur, not really had the time to tidy it up before taking clearer pics.
In all honesty, with regard to health/weight gain i am not sure I’d like to be much heavier than I am.
Im aware I’ll lose a few pounds after PCT.
How I look now is ok..Of course carrying less fat would be ideal. 
looking to have the best of both worlds in regards to strength and cv fitness.
Im unlikely to be taking gear again. 
My fitness has no doubt taken a massive hit gaining 16kg. 
I’ll wait until cutting in March and if I’m unhappy with how I look come may/June then maybe I’ll re-evaluate.
Long winded answer but I don’t know if it’s a straight forward one.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Thanks mate, excuse the picture quality and the excess body fur, not really had the time to tidy it up before taking clearer pics.
> In all honesty, with regard to health/weight gain i am not sure I’d like to be much heavier than I am.
> Im aware I’ll lose a few pounds after PCT.
> How I look now is ok..Of course carrying less fat would be ideal.
> ...


As long as you feel good, like how you look, and are healthy, you should stay off gear. 

I yo-yo'd for years and years on and off gear and eventually my natural test didn't recover. 

Saying that, I do like being on TRT. If I could go back in time I would definitely have stayed natural though.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

train2win said:


> As long as you feel good, like how you look, and are healthy, you should stay off gear.
> 
> I yo-yo'd for years and years on and off gear and eventually my natural test didn't recover.
> 
> Saying that, I do like being on TRT. If I could go back in time I would definitely have stayed natural though.


Yeah I agree with all of this. 
this was pretty much an experiment in my eyes. 
it’s been an interesting one so far. 
I don’t want to ruin my body’s ability to produce.
That’s obviously the main reason why I don’t want to carry on.
The only time I have a break from exercise and eating is almost always down to Illness or injury.
I’m hoping to hold onto some of these gains for good. It can be done as I’ve seen it.
I work with a guy who ran primo only once about 10 years ago. 
Has trained on and off since and not touched gear since that first cycle.
Still has kept what he built even after all those years.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Yeah I agree with all of this.
> this was pretty much an experiment in my eyes.
> it’s been an interesting one so far.
> I don’t want to ruin my body’s ability to produce.
> ...


Some of it depends on how quickly your natural test recovers, and whether it recovers to a good enough level for you to keep what you gain. If you do lose some you can gain it back anyway. 

Go into it with a positive mindset and it will make things easier. Especially for your mood and libido. 

In all honesty your chances of recovering to near 100% is very high.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

17.12.22
session 45
Pull 

Deadlift
60kg 8
110kg 8
140kg 10
170kg 7
190kg 7
210kg 3 
Back in pieces, leaving it there 

Chest supported hammer strength row
100kg 8 8 10 10

Lat pull down
70kg 13
80kg 11 - 9
90kg 9

Straight arm pull down
25kg 13
35kg 11 - 12
45kg 6 (sloppy as)

Bench supported rev fly
6kg 16 16 15 

Bench supported y raise
6kg 16 17 17

Db shrug
28kg 25
36kg 18 15 16 

Db curl 
16kg 13 
18kg 8 - 6 



Incline walk 
Weighted 6kg 7min
Unweighted 8min
Max incline 



Bb Bench 
60kg 15
100kg 9
120kg 5
125kg 5
130kg 3


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Good session,
Threw bench in as my bro came in at the end and asked to see him through, so did a bit with him seeing as I missed out on a heavy push session the other day.
Back was really sore today even before starting.
Bad sore not good sore.
I’m not going to let myself get carried away now, I’ll leave deads alone for a few sessions.
Shoulder was a bit clunky on bench so just stopped at 3 on 130 and left it alone.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

18.12.22

legs (no squatting)


Cardio

Bike 15min max hr 150
Mod resistance 



Quad ext
60kg 15
77kg 11
93kg 12
101kg 11
109kg 7 - 69kg 4



Calf raise machine 
60kg 16
70kg 12
80kg 12
90kg 10
100kg 8
120kg 6



Horizontal leg press
105kg 80
225kg 30



Ham curl
60kg 18
70kg 12
80kg 9

absolutely toast. In and out in 60min. 
better pump than squats, I can’t even walk straight. 😵


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

20.12.22

session 47

push

Bb bench press
70kg 12
100kg 9 - 12
110kg 7 
120kg 6 - 6



Db seated press
24kg 12
30kg 7
32kg 9 - 7
36kg 5



Bench supported db lateral raise 
10kg 20 - 20 - 18 - 21
No 12.5 and 14 in use.

Weighted dips
Bw 106 + 9kg 10
Bw + 10kg 8
Bw + 15kg 8



Cable fly s-a
16kg 10
21kg 12
25kg 11



Tri push down (no rope)
73kg 20
91kg (stack) 13 - 9

good session but shooing kids away from kit left and right. Mobbed. Just loitering. 
Will switch to ohp first from now on with following push sessions.
Weights jumped to 106kg without a change in food?


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

22.12.22
Session 48
Pull

Skipping
4x2 
Stopped thirty sec into 4th due to terrible calf strain.
Max HR 188

Deadlift
60kg 9
110kg 5
160kg 3 strapless warm up
180kg 7
190kg 6
200kg 5
210kg 2 

Pull up band assisted
30-35kg purple 
9 - 8 - 9 - 7

C/grip pull down
70kg 9
80kg 8 
90kg 8
100kg 6

Straight arm pull down
25kg 15
35kg 10 - 7
45kg 6

Bench supported y raise into rear delt fly 
4kg 20 - 20 - 18
No 8s available 
6s in use 

Db shrug
24kg 25
32kg 15 - 20
38kg 15

Db curl 
18kg 11 - 9 - 7

Db hammer 
10kg 17 - 12

Big session today.
Said I wasn’t gonna do deads but done them as the back felt ok.
Will admit though, I’m burning out quickly on the bigger weight, it feels like it’s CNS.
I’ll back off the heavy stuff and see how it goes.
Not loving the people in this gym though, clearly not wanted amongst them. Cliques all around.
Tendinitis is in full swing. Tried to do some pull ups but had to resort to bands. The right one in particular is extra burnies 😬
I did some extra thorough stretching afterwards.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Doing well mate..💪💯

Ignore the cliques mate. There are no cliques in my gym and everyone is friendly. In my gym you are not called a "member" - you are part of the gym "family"... Think that terminology works actually!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Doing well mate..💪💯
> 
> Ignore the cliques mate. There are no cliques in my gym and everyone is friendly. In my gym you are not called a "member" - you are part of the gym "family"... Think that terminology works actually!


Rather not be part of the 16 year old gym family of 8 , seems to be one in most gyms


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> Doing well mate..💪💯
> 
> Ignore the cliques mate. There are no cliques in my gym and everyone is friendly. In my gym you are not called a "member" - you are part of the gym "family"... Think that terminology works actually!


The problem with this gym Brian is its council run and it has the small town mentality (it’s actually not that small either) and every bloke is in there with their hard man face on. 🥱
It’s also why I do my best not to engage because it wouldn’t take much. 
I just go in, enjoy my session and get out. 
very few people are friendly.
I've Been in and out of many gyms and the only gyms you don’t see that attitude is in boxing gyms.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Rather not be part of the 16 year old gym family of 8 , seems to be one in most gyms


No I can’t say I’d be in the queue to make friends with them. 
In this gym there’s groups of young men and old men like it too.
Strange mentality. You look up and someone’s staring at you like you’ve just taken his last rolo.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> No I can’t say I’d be in the queue to make friends with them.
> In this gym there’s groups of young men and old men like it too.
> Strange mentality. You look up and someone’s staring at you like you’ve just taken his last rolo.


Been in gyms like that plenty times in my life. Idiots mate. Seemed to stare me down alot when I was 13 stone. Doesnt happen now im 18 stone 🤷‍♂️ wollys


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> Been in gyms like that plenty times in my life. Idiots mate. Seemed to stare me down alot when I was 13 stone. Doesnt happen now im 18 stone 🤷‍♂️ wollys


Well I’m just under 17st and it still happens 😫
Must look like I need a good hiding


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Weight 106.4kg

excuse the pic quality and lighting.
i don’t have tripods and all that stuff.
couldn’t give a toss for all that if I’m honest but here is where I’m at on week 12 of a 14 week cycle.
Test at 400 pw and tbol at 50mg per day.
(Tbol introduced around week 9)
Began this at 88.5kg somewhat depleted/ very flat.
I’ve no experience posing at all this is just a quick flexed pic so take the piss if you must.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Figured I'd have a quick catch up with how you'd been doing.

Some good figures there!

I'm not surprised your feeling heavy at nearly 20kg up on your starting weight. Similar to my first cycle upon return 68-87kg (nothing for 5 years) and I felt heavy AF. Stuff like rock climbing was just written off, had to change all my bikes suspension settings etc with my extra weight. Really did feel vastly different just doing my normal activities.

Some good progress, you've made good use of this cycle.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Well I’m just under 17st and it still happens 😫
> Must look like I need a good hiding


Wife tells me i always look angry and that i want to kill people. Might be why 🤷‍♂️. Bit unfair that she says that. There are times that i dont want to kill everyone


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

P. S. Looking big @Jeremybeadleshand


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> Figured I'd have a quick catch up with how you'd been doing.
> 
> Some good figures there!
> 
> ...


I can’t imagine rock climbing is fun on gear. I always prided myself on really good muscular endurance and flexibility but the burn on the shoulders just brushing my teeth is enough 😂.
I cant do the splits and I can’t scratch my back properly which weren’t issues before October.
That really give me a good laugh needing to change suspension 🤣.
Overall fitness for me is ok it’s the sheer weight increase as you say. 
numbers wise I’m pleased.
I’m sure it’ll go down again once coming off etc, but I’m surprised how well my back and shoulders have held up.
I’ve not taken a liberty and made sure to finish one rep shy of failure or leave it if something feels shite suddenly.
Bloods are currently being assessed so I’ll see what state I’ve got myself in by Friday.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Weight 106.4kg
> 
> excuse the pic quality and lighting.
> i don’t have tripods and all that stuff.
> ...


Looking tops mate!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Rather not be part of the 16 year old gym family of 8 , seems to be one in most gyms


To be honest the 14 to 16 year olds in my gym are no bother at all, they just do their training and don't take up equipment. That said, the gym owner would have no messing about...


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

From the latest pictures you are looking very muscular. Certainly look your weight, well done!


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

Looking good, although one hand seems a lot smaller than the other?

Why are you not wanting to cycle again?

What benefits have you got from the Tbol?


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Strength seemed to had a bit of a boost since adding in tbol, a considerable boost actually.
I just added it with the idea that it was supposed help free up more test potentially making the cycle more efficient. 
maybe it have boosted some lean gains along the way? who knows.
I’ll find out once I’m the other side of PCT I suppose.
I only intend on doing it once so I concluded that adding in a mild oral wouldn’t hurt.
The reason for not doing again is because I do not plan to compete and I don’t or hopefully won’t require exogenous test (from now on)
My own little experiment on myself if you will.
To satisfy my curiosity. 
unfortunately I can’t do anything about my hand 😅


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> the only gyms you don’t see that attitude is in boxing gyms.


Boxing and Muay Thai gyms were great, awesome people.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Strength seemed to had a bit of a boost since adding in tbol, a considerable boost actually.
> I just added it with the idea that it was supposed help free up more test potentially making the cycle more efficient.
> maybe it have boosted some lean gains along the way? who knows.
> I’ll find out once I’m the other side of PCT I suppose.
> ...


Fair enough, you’re pretty strong already, so no real need for further PEDs


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> Boxing and Muay Thai gyms were great, awesome people.


Yes boxing gyms are a great place for meeting good people. 
You get the very occasional ars3hol3 but not often.
I haven’t seen my old amateur coach in over 7 years but I got a text off him yesterday wishing me merry Christmas.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Yes boxing gyms are a great place for meeting good people.
> You get the very occasional ars3hol3 but not often.
> I haven’t seen my old amateur coach in over 7 years but I got a text off him yesterday wishing me merry Christmas.


Time to go back soon?

I’m gonna start doing 2 boxing training sessions a week


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> Time to go back soon?
> 
> I’m gonna start doing 2 boxing training sessions a week


Go back to say hello maybe, certainly won’t be boxing again 😂. 
Already give 17 years to boxing. 
injuries won’t let me even if I wanted to.
Hopefully you enjoy it. It’s good fun. Need to be a certain type of person to take a dig to the head 4 days a week. Dishing it outs the easy bit.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Go back to say hello maybe, certainly won’t be boxing again 😂.
> Already give 17 years to boxing.
> injuries won’t let me even if I wanted to.
> Hopefully you enjoy it. It’s good fun. Need to be a certain type of person to take a dig to the head 4 days a week. Dishing it outs the easy bit.


17 years fair play. I’m not going to spar, just the fitness and footwork, I don’t have enough brain cells to have any spare 😂😂


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

W


ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> 17 years fair play. I’m not going to spar, just the fitness and footwork, I don’t have enough brain cells to have any spare 😂😂


Well boxing is a sure-fire way to lose the rest 🤣.
Stick to the fitness side of things. Unless you’ve got something special and you’re going places there’s no point getting punched in the head for free. 
I miss sparring/fighting the most. 
there’s a big void that I’ve never filled since.
Weights is the closest fulfilment I get.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> W
> 
> Well boxing is a sure-fire way to lose the rest 🤣.
> Stick to the fitness side of things. Unless you’ve got something special and you’re going places there’s no point getting punched in the head for free.
> ...


I’m thinking of doing fencing (the sport not garden fences lolol) so I can spar & get the adrenaline, agility, reflexes going on, but without the head damage.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> I’m thinking of doing fencing (the sport not garden fences lolol) so I can spar & get the adrenaline, agility, reflexes going on, but without the head damage.


The fencing could no doubt be a right bit of fun, think I’d enjoy that too!


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Session 49
24.12.22

Legs

Quad extension
45kg 21
61kg 14
85kg 12 12
101kg 12
117kg 9

Lying ham curl
50kg 17
60kg 14
70kg 10
80kg 10
85kg 9

Bb back squat
100kg 10
130kg 7/8?
150kg 8

Ohp
50kg 15
60kg 10
80kg 4

Threw some ohp in at the end for the sake of just hitting it as everything was already set and I’ve been sort of neglecting it.
80 for 4 is a pb as I think I’ve only managed 77.5kg for 2/3 tops. That was when shoulders were injury free.
Legs were toast after squats.
Only did them as there was more in the tank than I thought after leg ex and hams.
Couldn’t do calves because of the previous sessions nonsense.
Will have some making up to do.


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Looks good! What’s your training protocol once in to PCT? deload or train in same way as you are doing?


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

covacure said:


> Looks good! What’s your training protocol once in to PCT? deload or train in same way as you are doing?


Well no doubt I’ll lose some strength. 
So I’ll have to gauge where it goes based on that alone.
I’m sort of pyramiding my sets up to maximise strength to account for the incoming loss. 
sessions will most likely end up being longer due to recovery going to be poorer so more time spent resting to maintain good performance.
I’d like to ideally get more sessions in but shorter so total overall volume is higher, that would be better but the wife begrudges every minute I spend in the gym.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Session 49
> 24.12.22
> 
> Legs
> ...


Doing well mate, very strong, but try not to break the equipment... 💪💯😋


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

27.12.22
Session 50

Push

Cardio
Bike 15min max hr155
Moderate resistance

Bb flat Bench 
60kg 15
100kg 10
105kg 8/9?
120kg 7 
122.5kg 5
130kg 4



Bb ohp
50kg 12
55kg 9
60kg 8
65kg 6
70kg 4
Shoulders both really sore after one set.


Standing db lat raise 
12.5kg 18 - 17 - 16 - 13
Shoulders burning. In a bad way


Bw dip 105kg (belt not there) 
8 - 12 - 12



Pec adductor machine gym80 machine
61kg 17 
85kg 10 - 9


Tri push down (no rope) gym80 machine
40kg 12
50kg 8
60kg 5
Not a very good handle attachment.

Overall good session but I think the weight is a lot for my shoulders to take. See how it feels in a few days…
Gym was so mobbed. Went to one gym and it was banged out so turned around and walked out.
My old gym was open too so ended up there instead, 3 people to each piece of kit.
Pain in the bum but what can you do.
Wanted to hit shoulders first but bench came free first while hanging about so that’s where I started.
Weights everywhere too. It was like where Wally 🤣


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Getting some solid numbers out now Beadle. 130 on the bench is good going. How long are you supposed to have left on cycle now? And are you still thinking of stopping gear entirely afterwards or do you think you'll be tempted to run another? Seems like you've got good potential and a good frame to build on mate.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

I went to a massive gym in Dublin, about the size of a football pitch at least, with tons of kit. 

They had loads of pairs of dumbbells along a single wide rack. And it had no labels on for where each pair goes 😂😂


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> Getting some solid numbers out now Beadle. 130 on the bench is good going. How long are you supposed to have left on cycle now? And are you still thinking of stopping gear entirely afterwards or do you think you'll be tempted to run another? Seems like you've got good potential and a good frame to build on mate.


Thanks, I’ve got my last jab right at the beginning of the new year. Wait 3 weeks and PCT.
I’m now up to a point where I’ve bested all my heaviest pre injury lifts (for reps) which is great.

I’m surprised I’ve gotten this far without a joint giving out on me. 
Each and every lift I’m saving 1 in the tank because 98% of the time I lift alone.
I suppose like anyone you’d wonder how you’d look after 2 or 3 good cycles but honestly - lm never ever going to compete and I’m well aware there will be some loss post cycle and I’m ok with that right now… @train2win did ask me the same to which I’ve not changed my mind.
Will keep on with what I’m doing until March/April then begin a nice steady cut.
i suppose only then I’ll know truly what gains I’ve made.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> I went to a massive gym in Dublin, about the size of a football pitch at least, with tons of kit.
> 
> They had loads of pairs of dumbbells along a single wide rack. And it had no labels on for where each pair goes 😂😂


Sounds like my kinda place 😂👍🏻


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Thanks, I’ve got my last jab right at the beginning of the new year. Wait 3 weeks and PCT.
> I’m now up to a point where I’ve bested all my heaviest pre injury lifts (for reps) which is great.
> 
> I’m surprised I’ve gotten this far without a joint giving out on me.
> ...


If you can stay off then definitely stay off. If you do want to come back to the dark side, you'll be in good company 😎 

No judgement either way mate.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

train2win said:


> If you can stay off then definitely stay off. If you do want to come back to the dark side, you'll be in good company 😎
> 
> No judgement either way mate.


Cheers mate 🤣 I’ll consider it once my balls start slowing right down. Trt doses only most likely.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Session 51

Pull 

Deadlift
70kg 10
110kg 8
150kg 8
190kg 6 - 7 - 5

Lpd
70kg 10
75kg 8
80kg 8

Single arm pull down
40kg 7
35kg 8
30kg 12

Bench supported y raise into reverse fly
6kg 16 of each 
6kg 12 each 
6kg 12 each 

Head supported bent over db row*
20kg 18 - 14 - 15

Standing db bicep curl
18kg 9 - 7 - 9

Standing db shrug
36kg 15 - 12 - 11

Bench supported ng db row (upper back focus)
16kg 14 - 14

gym busy again, changed up a few exercises.
After the tripod trend thread I noticed about 4 girls doing this.
Biceps have been ok today so can’t complain.
finished my deads and a little fella came by who can’t have been more than 70-75kg asked me if I was done.
While I was doing my other bits I see him clear the gym of plates.
Didn’t stop to properly count but he was moving 240kg plus at one point. Impressive stuff. Especially considering his weight.
Kept away from the top end on deadlifts because I feel I need the rest. 
everything else was relatively high volume.
Going away with the family right after my last jab for 4 days. 
So won’t be training properly because they don’t have a gym where I’m going.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

30.12.22

Session 52 

Legs

Quad extension
45kg 20
61kg 17
77kg 14
93kg 11
109kg 9
117kg 8
125kg 9
61kg 24 - AMRAP

Calf raise machine
30kg 20
40kg 15
50kg 16 
60kg 12

Ham curl
50kg 15
60kg 12
70kg 9
80kg 10
85kg 12 - 8
45kg 19 - AMRAP

Bb back squat 
60kg 10
100kg 10 
140kg 10 
160kg 5

Legs were finished, might have been able to go harder on calves but right one still tight as.
Past a certain point my left leg was doing most of the work so got what I could and left it there.
Good session.
Legs on fire. 55mins in and out.
Didn’t need cardio for this one 🥲


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

31.12.22

session 53

Push

Bb ohp
40kg 14
50kg 11
60kg 9 - 5
70kg 7
82.5kg 5
Last rep on 82.5 was horrible.

bb bench press
60kg 10
100kg 10
110kg 8 - 8
120kg 6
132.5kg 4
135kg 3
Had 4 min rests at 132/135

Bench supported db lat raise
10kg 20 - 20 - 19 - 15
No 12.5s to be seen. 14s would be too much.

seated Arnold press
24kg 14
28kg 10
30kg 8

Bw dip (dipping belts disappeared)
12 - 8 - 10
These have not been fun lately. Shoulder isn’t liking the movement again. Less reps with less weight. Its downward pressing motion that’s most painful.

tricep push down
30kg 15
45kg 11
50kg 7
Wanted the rope but a trio of lads using it.

plate pinch press
20kg 25
10kg 23
Would have done cables flys but shoulder was clunky so pinch press was the only comfortable alternative.

went to the new gym, every session ends up being slightly varied due to kit missing or being hounded.
Will have to back off on such heavy sets now to give the joints a rest.
I’m very happy with strength progress.
I said my upper arms were lagging, which they were.
Cold they’re around 17 now which is a big improvement (for me)
Probably overpowers my chest but doing lots of flys isn’t sustainable with the way my shoulder is these days.


----------



## Roscoe (17 d ago)

Some good progress there mate! Strength and weight from looking at your start points, alls pointing in the right direction


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> 31.12.22
> 
> session 53
> 
> ...


Great arnold presses there, 30kg is very good. Highly technical lift that requires good form so it's impossible to 'cheat' it.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

2.1.23

session 54

Pull + cardio


Bike 20min
Climbing resistance ev 5min



Lat pull down rev grip nebula attachment
70kg 15
80kg 14
90kg 11
100kg 9



Iso hammer strength seated row
(Overhand thumbless)
80kg 16
120kg 12
160kg 8
180kg 6



Deadlift
60kg 5
100kg 8
140kg 7
180kg 8
200kg 5
220kg 2



Wide lat pull down
90kg 11
95kg 8
100kg 7

Seated low row /\—-/\ attachment
50kg 13- 15

Upright cable row */\* attachment*
16kg 20
21kg 13 - 15

Bicep curl */\* attachment *
16kg 18
21kg 9 - 11


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Good session. 
gym rammed to the gills as expected.
Strength good, dosed up on ibuprofen so I could give it some welly.
Annoyed on deads. The clips have disappeared and during my last set the end plate fell off, so lost momentum. Had 3 in the tank but hey Ho.
Will most likely by my last pull session on.
Different stuff to normal because of the gym being so busy. Happy though.


----------



## MrDB90 (Jul 14, 2017)

How long have you been training for? They are some impressive lifts.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

MrDB90 said:


> How long have you been training for? They are some impressive lifts.


weights since 16/17 but boxed from 10 to 26/27 so not fully committed to gaining mass/strength until 2017ish.
Got to 2020 and got a multitude of injury’s so since then it’s been a slow climb back to where I was.
Got to a point this year and decided to use AAS.
This is my log of first cycle (as per title).
Pre injury drug free lifts were
200kg deadlift
170kg back squat 
105ish kg bench press
65kg ish bb ohp
Can’t be sure of bodyweight but around 91-93kg at 27/28.
This cycle has pushed me back to and beyond my best lifts all for reps


----------



## MrDB90 (Jul 14, 2017)

Fair play, looks like you’ve made the best of this cycle 👍🏼


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

3.1.23

session 55

push

Bb bench press
60kg 15
90kg 10
110kg 8 - 9 
125kg 5
130kg 4

Bb ohp
50kg 12 14
60kg 9
70kg 6
75kg 3

Db lat raise
12.5kg 16 - 15 - 13 - 12

Dip bw (103kg)
10 - 9 - 12

BTN press
30kg 9
40kg 11 9

shorter session at work before getting started for the day.
Bit weaker on empty but pushing hard all the same.
Should have been legs but back is really sore from yesterday and training at work I only have a barbell and adjustable DB’s so only heavy compound could've been bb squats which my back’s really not up for.
Legs tomorrow instead. 
I’ll attempt to squeeze some cardio in tonight.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Thats a lot of pressing movement mate. My shoulders are sore from just reading that 😅


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

All I have here is a flat bench, (I made it from 4x2 and MDF) I have squat stands which I use for benching and ohp and Adjustable dumbbells, flying isn’t ideal with my bad shoulders, pressing isn’t too bad. I can hit band flys when at home.
I did do some pinch press but only one set before bench to failure to prime the pecs. 
don’t mark down all warm ups etc.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> All I have here is a flat bench, (I made it from 4x2 and MDF) I have squat stands which I use for benching and ohp and Adjustable dumbbells, flying isn’t ideal with my bad shoulders, pressing isn’t too bad. I can hit band flys when at home.
> I did do some pinch press but only one set before bench to failure to prime the pecs.
> don’t mark down all warm ups etc.


Coincidentally, it's the complete opposite for my knackered shoulder. Pressing movements are my issue, but on flies/cables/laterals I'm fairly strong and don't get much bother from it.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> Coincidentally, it's the complete opposite for my knackered shoulder. Pressing movements are my issue, but on flies/cables/laterals I'm fairly strong and don't get much bother from it.


My left ACJ and all surrounding tendons are inflamed and have thickened considerably.
This makes any adduction pretty painful, especially when coupled with internal rotation. 
Certain things cause me so much pain that I can barely use my arm for the next few days.
Push ups, burpees, incline db flys, front raises any form of punching to name a few.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> 3.1.23
> 
> session 55
> 
> ...


What are your plans for coming off?


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Sounds like my kinda place 😂👍🏻


I tried doing a double drop set on dumbbell bench press. It took about half an hour 😂😂


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

train2win said:


> What are your plans for coming off?


Evening mate, training wise carry on as I am no point de-loading as I don’t feel overtrained.
I’ll Probably dial the weight back by 10% on all lifts.
I’m assuming I’m going to lose strength no matter what I attempt to do?
food wise I’ll stay the same but I will be far stricter, I’ve been having the weekend off from tracking but not going stupid.
I’ll be tracking weekends to avoid any fat gain.
Cardio 3 x per week.
Not sure wether to wait 2 or three weeks before pct. Bit of conflicting info on it.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> I tried doing a double drop set on dumbbell bench press. It took about half an hour 😂😂


At least you get your cardio in!


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Evening mate, training wise carry on as I am no point de-loading as I don’t feel overtrained.
> I’ll Probably dial the weight back by 10% on all lifts.
> I’m assuming I’m going to lose strength no matter what I attempt to do?
> food wise I’ll stay the same but I will be far stricter, I’ve been having the weekend off from tracking but not going stupid.
> ...


Best thing to do is try and keep the lifts the same, if you can keep them off gear and keep working to improve them, it'll help you stay off. 

There's no reason why you can't do that.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Best thing to do is try and keep the lifts the same, if you can keep them off gear and keep working to improve them, it'll help you stay off.
> 
> There's no reason why you can't do that.


hoping I’ll be able to plough through and still make progress, well aware that making progress will be slow and painful so I’ll obviously have to be far more patient and consistent.
I’m holding onto the gains with both hands 💪🏻💪🏻.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Best thing to do is try and keep the lifts the same, if you can keep them off gear and keep working to improve them, it'll help you stay off.
> 
> There's no reason why you can't do that.


This.

You may need to consider dropping volume for the reduced recovery, but try and keep (or improve) your main lifts.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

4.1.23

session 56

Legs 


Bb back squat
60kg 10
90kg 15
110kg 12
130kg 12 - 10
150kg 9
165kg 2 



Standing bb calf raise. 
60kg 20
90kg 18
100kg 15
110kg 12



Superset *
Bb hack squat
60kg 12 - 15 - 16

Bb RDL
60kg 12 - 15 - 11



Same as yesterday but lunch time workout this time.

Only have squat stands available at work
Would have done more on final set but no safety’s, no spotter and not fully recovered from deadlifts on Monday.
Estimate 3-5 reps at 165kg. Happy either way 
53 minutes to finish.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

First Cycle is officially finished today.
Final pin done this morning.
Will carry on with hcg at 1000iu per week. Along with aromasin at 6.25mg 2x per week as my e2 readings were high (440) on my last bloods.
20 days seems to be the total time needed for test C to clear my system so will see how we go.
If anyone knows different be happy if you could chime in.
At some point I’ll stick a few pictures up from the start and the finish.
Other than not logging calories on the journal I’ve tried to keep everything as up to date here so for anyone else who may be looking to do their first cycle they can get an idea of things.

Starting calories were 2100-2300 and up to 3600 at the about week 5/6 dropping down and sticking to 3200 from there on.

I’d like to do a DEXA scan and I can compare it with the last one I had in 2020.

I will be continuing my journal while I’m coming off and PCT’ing to log sessions and to show further progress after cycle.

cheers for reading up to this point so far!


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

5.1.23

Session 57

pull

cardio
Skipping 3x3 max hr 155

Deadlift 
50kg 6
100kg 10
140kg 10
180kg 10
200kg 6
210kg 5



Lpd
70kg 12
80kg 10
90kg 8
100kg 6



Hammer strength iso low row 
60kg 12
90kg 12
110kg 9 weight plate fell off one side
120kg 6



Tri set*
Standing rev fly kb
6kg 20 20 20
Ez bar curl
10kg 15 15 17
Ez bar rev curl
10kg 15 15 16

Ez bar curl
35kg 10

Gym got really busy all of a sudden which meant I would up doing a lot of nonsense at the end. 
got a little bit of pump but nothing worth mentioning. 72 minutes to finish.
Not a bad session. 
weights 102.9kg.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

6.1.23

Push 

Session 58 

Bb bench 
60kg 15
90kg 10
100kg - 5
110kg 8
120kg 7 - 4
130kg 4
Arnold press
20kg 10 - 10 - 10

Seated ohp 
40kg 10 
50kg 10

Superset*
Db lat raise 12.5 13 - 15 - 16

Pinch press 10kg 20 - 25 - 25

Lunch time session at work.
Limited kit and shoulder is in desperate need of a rest from heavy weight. 
my sets are usually well controlled.
3-4 seconds eccentrics with 1-2 concentrics.
As the weight gets heavier I stop pausing at the bottom.
I’m going to have to drop back on weight and increase the eccentric for a tad longer to keep intensity high as my shoulder is clunking and clicking in all sorts of funky ways.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

session 59 
7.1.23

Full body

Cg bench press
70kg 15
100kg 8 - 8 - 8



Bench over row 
60kg 15
90kg 9 - 9 - 10



Incline bb bench
60kg 12
80kg 9 - 9 - 8



Lpd wide v attachment
45kg 15
75kg 12 - 10 - 10



Pendulum leg press
100kg 25 w/up
150kg 20 w/up
200kg 15
250kg 15
300kg 12
340kg 8
380kg 5

Seated db press
24kg 15
30kg 10 - 8 - 7


Straight arm pull down
20kg 15
30kg 10 - 10 - 10



Incline walk treadmill 
Max incline 
6kph 10min

went off-piste a bit today, I wanted to give my joints a rest from all the heavy stuff.
Sort of went through the motions. 
Shorter rests (75 secs) except for leg press, the new (shi!t) gym have got two new (old) pendulum leg press, never used one before so I tried it out.
quite smooth but feet only seem to be able to be placed high.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> my e2 readings were high (440) on my last bloods.
> 20 days seems to be the total time needed for test C to clear my system so will see how we go.
> If anyone knows different be happy if you could chime in.
> At some point I’ll stick a few pictures up from the start and the finish.


You’ll probably find you look your best in a couple weeks when the E2 is lower and you’ve lost water. 

When I’ve used Test without an AI that was always the case for me anyhow


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> I’m going to have to drop back on weight and increase the eccentric for a tad longer to keep intensity high as my shoulder is clunking and clicking in all sorts of funky ways.


I’d defo get some advice on how much to drop back on weight at this point & how/if to change training style. It’s a balancing act of not getting injured at the end so you keep your gains vs. keeping training in an intense enough way to keep the gains that matter most to you - strength & size equally etc


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

10.1.23

pull (on holiday)

5 min warm up bike

lat pull down
49kg 15
56kg 12
63kg 10
77kg 9
84kg 9 - 6

seated low row
35kg 15
49kg 12
56kg 12
63kg 12 - 9

straight arm pull down
35kg 10 - 10- 11 - 10

wide grip upright row
21kg 20 - 20 - 20

reverse grip pull down
56kg 15
63kg 11
70kg 9
77kg 7

cable bicep curl
21kg 17 - 17 - 15

reverse cable fly
7kg 15 - 14 - 12

trained at the complex gym. Very limited. And all kit being used.
made use of all the handles on one adjustable cable pulley.
Not a bad workout.
Not counted calories either for the last few days. Worst time to slack off there but it’s hard to count calories and be spot on with what’s available.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

11.1.23

Push (holiday)

Bike 5 min warm up

Seated bench/chest press
42kg 16 w-up
49kg 13 w-up
63kg 10
77kg 8
91kg 6 - 6

Cable lat raise
6kg 10 - 10 - 11 - 10

Cable pec fly
9kg 10 - 10
12kg 10
15kg 10

Tri ext rope
21kg 15
28kg 10 - 10
36kg 9

Seated shoulder press
35kg 12
42kg 12
56kg 10
70kg 5



Shoulder not loving it today.
Right one for a change this time.
Had a pull/tightness and pain as soon as I started lat raises.
It is what originally used to give me trouble before I hammered my left one.
Overall decent push session and pump.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Shoulder not loving it today.
> Right one for a change this time.
> Had a pull/tightness and pain as soon as I started lat raises.
> It is what originally used to give me trouble before I hammered my left one.
> Overall decent push session and pump.


I'm struggling too. I have no idea why but they are constantly tight. Even when putting on clothes I can feel it. I've reduced volume in a bid to assist them, but they still feel fatigued


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> I'm struggling too. I have no idea why but they are constantly tight. Even when putting on clothes I can feel it. I've reduced volume in a bid to assist them, but they still feel fatigued


Putting my gym back pack on irritates my shoulders 😂


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

shoulders have never had a problem before getting injured but physio I see did say that he believes that it’s accumulative damage from all the years of boxing which has created the issues and not from a single one off move.
Getting shirts on and off or pulling tops over my head is now awkward.
I’ve never suffered with mobility…I’ve been able to contort myself into all sorts of positions until packing on 2 and a bit stone.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Had a few days rest on holiday.
Would have trained legs but in this gym it’s just one lat pull down, chest press, shoulder press, and adjustable cables. 
The rest of kit is cardio equipment so can only do bike for legs.
I go home today so maybe I’ll hit legs later if time permits.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Will post a few pics as well today from beginning and where I am now.
Give the newbies some insight of what can be a rough guide to potential gains.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Pictures from early/mid sept 2022.
No steroids before.
In ok shape for your average 30ish dad carrying multiple injuries.
Cardio Fitness wise very good shape.
Nowhere near what I could have or should have been before starting in the BF department.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Early jan 2023.
1 - 14 week cycle of test cypionate at 400mg per week and 5.5 weeks of 50mg turinabol every day.


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Great results mate. You still planning to PCT and stay off?


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

covacure said:


> Great results mate. You still planning to PCT and stay off?


Thanks mate. Yes pct in about 2 weeks time and done


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Hard work has paid off mate 👍


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

14.1.23

session 60

Leg (old gym)

Cardio warm up
Bike 10min level 12
Leg extension
61kg 15
77kg 13
101kg 10
117kg 8

Leg curl
50kg 15
60kg 14
70kg 12
80kg 10

Standing calf raise
60kg 15
70kg 14
80kg 12
90kg 10
100kg 10

Bb back squat
100kg 12
130kg 10
150kg 7 - 6
160kg 4

Sled leg press
140kg 27 tempo
180kg 20 tempo (disgusting)

cardio
Bike 10 mins medium resistance 
140-160bpm 

strength good considering. 
im not sure quite how hard to push at this point,
I’ve dropped a set off because I don’t want to overdo it. I’ll see how I feel tomorrow?
Tomorrow is push if the wife lets me out of the house. Session took roughly 90mins 2 mins rest for all but squats. 3 mins there. 
weights 103 on the dot.


----------

